# Milan: fatta per Giroud



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2021)

Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2021)

Allora io a gennaio ero tra quello che sparavo il suo nome. Viene al posto di Marione.

Non è un Bomber ma ha vinto un Mondiale da protagonista ed ha fatto gol pesanti quest'anno


----------



## Mika (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Si ma non gli diano la nove!

Ci può stare... 5 anni fa giravamo con Lapaldula... Secondo me un giocatore che la CL la sa fare dobbiamo averlo, ma serve un altro attaccante, minimo ce ne vogliono tre per variare anche il gioco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2021)

Mah...
Spero non sia finita qua per l'attacco.


----------



## sacchino (26 Maggio 2021)

Non so che dire, non è il giocatore che mi piace ma so che è integro fisicamente, potente, serio speriamo sia motivato.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2348470 ha scritto:


> Mah...
> Spero non sia finita qua per l'attacco.



Per la punta penso di Sì.. Ibra, Giraeud e Rebic all'occorenza e poi rimarrà pure Niang purtroppo

Il prossimo anno va via Ibra e penso che si farà un investimento importante.

Mi auguro però che quest''anno si prende un esterno ed un numero 10 importante.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348474 ha scritto:


> Per la punta penso di Sì.. Ibra, Giraeud e Rebic all'occorenza e poi rimarrà pure Niang purtroppo
> 
> Il prossimo anno va via Ibra e penso che si farà un investimento importante.
> 
> Mi auguro però che quest''anno si prende un esterno ed un numero 10 importante.



Forse hai ragione ma mi aspettavo qualcosa di meglio di un 34enne.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Male... Speravo in qualcosa di meglio. Anche lui ha la sua età e non è uno che segna...
Poi 4 netti sono proprio tanti, anche se ci sono tutti i vantaggi sul lordo 

A questo punto mi aspetto dei colpi top per l'ala destra e il trequartista in caso di addio di Calhanoglu


----------



## kipstar (26 Maggio 2021)

se l'ingaggio fosse quello.....non arriverebbe nessun altro.....a mio avviso.
io tifo per il gallo....

le criticità che vedo per jirud è di tenuta....sicuramente venendo da noi aumenterebbe il suo minutaggio rispetto alle ultime stagioni....


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2348470 ha scritto:


> Mah...
> Spero non sia finita qua per l'attacco.



Lo spero anch&#8217;io, ci vuole anche belotti.

Gli investimenti sulla trequarti.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Immagino sarà la terza punta, vero?

Immagino finiremo con qualcosa tipo Belotti / Giroud / Ibra

Spero facciano i botti sull' esterno dx e il trequartista, altrimenti siamo conciati peggio dello scorso anno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Maggio 2021)

Mi lascia un po perplesso...mai apprezzato particolarmente. Speriamo bene


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

Che sciocchezza che stiamo facendo.
Poi Biennale..


----------



## Wetter (26 Maggio 2021)

Preso a zero è un bel colpo secondo me. Profilo internazionale che nell'ultima edizione di CL ha segnato 6 gol in 8 partite.


----------



## JoKeR (26 Maggio 2021)

Se arriverà solo lui come punta con gol (?) nei piedi molto male.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Oggi ho ascoltato Paolo e ho fiducia nella Società per tutte le prossime mosse.
Benvenuto Giroud.


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Giocatore che mi è sempre piaciuto ma che purtroppo va per i 35 anni.

C'è da dire che a differenza di Mandzkuic (che veniva da due anni di inattività con infiniti infortuni pregressi) è fisicamente integro con un'ottima media gol questa stagione (1 ogni 109 minuti).


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Bah, non mi è mai piaciuto


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Sono strafelice! Giocatore che sa dialogare, sa far salire la squadra e soprattutto HA VINTO.

Ora sotto col titolare, per me arriva Luis Muriel. Ne sono convinto!


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

75 anni in due davanti. 
E' probabile giocheremo con leao o rebic prima punta anche l'anno prossimo il 70% delle gare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Maggio 2021)

Non mi piace proprio per niente 
Addio Gallo,questo poteva essere l'anno buono e invece..


----------



## princeps (26 Maggio 2021)

Speriamo di no: pippone bollito


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2348481 ha scritto:


> Immagino sarà la terza punta, vero?
> 
> Immagino finiremo con qualcosa tipo Belotti / Giroud / Ibra
> 
> Spero facciano i botti sull' esterno dx e il trequartista, altrimenti siamo conciati peggio dello scorso anno.


Secondo voi danno 7 milioni a Ibra + 4 a Giroud e entrambi sono gli ultimi dalla panca? Con i due stipendi più alti della rosa?
Purtroppo a meno di uno scambio di leao con una punta, il nostro mercato davanti è finito.
Ed è finita malissimo, avrei preferito rinunciare a questi 11 milioni tra ibra e giroud e prendere un giocatore integro vero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

perfetto se non avessimo ibra. così non lo so, sinceramente, valuteremo a fine mercato come hanno impostato.
per me tenere ibra è un equivoco tattico incredibile, sempre detto.
se arriverà un 3o attaccante spero in un giovane. a questo punto il tanto richiesto belotti perde di ogni significato.

PS: per i tifosi questo lo avrà comprato gazidis..... fino ad 1 ora fa era un cesso e paolo non lo avrebbe mai preso....


----------



## luigi61 (26 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2348478 ha scritto:


> Male... Speravo in qualcosa di meglio. Anche lui ha la sua età e non è uno che segna...
> Poi 4 netti sono proprio tanti, anche se ci sono tutti i vantaggi sul lordo
> 
> A questo punto mi aspetto dei colpi top per l'ala destra e il trequartista in caso di addio di Calhanoglu



Scusa Pit ma sulla base di cosa ti aspetti colpi TOP? È dimostrato da tempo che il target di mercato di quedta proprieta varia dai Giroud a fine carriera ai 20 enni da lanciare o scommesse da rilanciare, i TOP sono esclusi a prescindere per loro stessa ammissione; a mio parere inutile farsi soverchie illusioni, ed è proprio per questo vergognoso andazzo che Boban ha tolto il disturbo....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione


Questi sarebbero i giocatori da Champions?! Molto male.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Se arriva un altro titolare va bene, se no non ci siamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

Igor91;2348491 ha scritto:


> Sono strafelice! Giocatore che sa dialogare, sa far salire la squadra e soprattutto HA VINTO.
> 
> Ora sotto col titolare, per me arriva Luis Muriel. Ne sono convinto!



titolare??? dei poveracci come noi possono tenere 11M in panchina??


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Maggio 2021)

Che delusione.

Mi aspetto almeno che ora si punti anche un giovanissimo attaccante,giusto per non rischiare di rimanere nuovamente con leao attaccante.

Ibra+Giroud 75 anni in due...robe da pazzi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Maggio 2021)

E se volessero adottare uno schema con le 2 punte? Un qualcuno di mobile + Ibra/Giroud a girare


----------



## princeps (26 Maggio 2021)

A chi scrive che arriverà un titolare, secondo voi teniamo due punte da 11/12 milioni netti in panchina?


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348474 ha scritto:


> Per la punta penso di Sì.. Ibra, Giraeud e Rebic all'occorenza e poi rimarrà pure Niang purtroppo
> 
> Il prossimo anno va via Ibra e penso che si farà un investimento importante.
> 
> Mi auguro però che quest''anno si prende un esterno ed un numero 10 importante.



Dovesse essere cosi sarebbe una grande delusione oltre che una grande stupidata.

Avremmo in attacco 76 anni di età, ed il rinnovo di Ibra assume ancora meno rilievo visto che il prossimo anno si dovrà ricominciare tutto da capo. Se dovesse arrivare la punta giovane pronta ad imparare dai due “veterani” allora si può anche rivalutare la scelta, altrimenti sarebbe un gran fiasco dal mio punto di vista. 90 gol in 270 partite... es ora è pure vecchio.

Non so che dire. Al posto di Mandzukic a gennaio era perfetto. Non capisco questo improvviso cambio di strategia se le sorprese sono venute da profili opposti.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2348504 ha scritto:


> Se arriva un altro titolare va bene, se no non ci siamo.



Ma anche arrivasse un Vlahovic, quei 11 milioni di ingaggio andavano spesi sulla trequarti.
Ibra + Giroud mi ricordano molto i "colpi" kolarov e vidal dei cugini, che non solo in campo danno nulla, ma che ti affossano a bilancio.
Onestamente sono sconcertato, colpo scellerato! Gia' rinnovare Ibra a 40 anni dopo il crollo del girone di ritorno è un azzardo, figuriamoci raddoppiarlo.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



L'aspetto positivo è che sembrano voler completare la squadra prima del ritiro,lasciando i ritocchi per dopo,a questo punto preso Giroud che non segna manco con le mani,mi aspetto che i gol ce li portino col rifinitore e l'esterno destro,non potrà essere altrimenti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tra l'altro questo qua era ricercato da squadre del calibro del Fenerbahce e Lens...


----------



## wildfrank (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Ma no.....  
Adesso sembra che gli obiettivi debbano essere tutti p0.


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2021)

Non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2348519 ha scritto:


> L'aspetto positivo è che sembrano voler completare la squadra prima del ritiro,lasciando i ritocchi per dopo,a questo punto preso Giroud che non segna manco con le mani,mi aspetto che i gol ce li portino col rifinitore e l'esterno destro,non potrà essere altrimenti.


Giocare senza una punta che possa segnare con continuità è partire ad handicap e non è auspicabile in una stagione con il doppio impegno champions e campionato.
Sono veramente deluso, pensavo che con la champions si potesse prendere un profilo sconosciuto ma in ascesa, un profilo tipo il leao di due anni fa, da 20-25 milioni, invece si è preso un pensionato a peso d'oro. Un grandissimo BAH.
Rischio Mandzukic 2.0 altissimo.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

Ma poi il senso del biennale? con la concorrenza del Lens non avrebbe accettato un annuale? Scherziamo?
Meti che a otobre ti rendi conto che è come mandzukic ... hai ancora due anni uno in tribuna che strapaghi 4 milioni? Veramente perplesso, ma tantissimo.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



se prendono anche il Gallo o un giovane senza testa di Niang ci siamo, altrimenti storco il naso
Ps: è comunque un vincente e potrebbe arrivare da vincitore della Champions


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2021)

si ragazzi ma calma, vedo troppo isterismo. Siamo al 26 maggio!  Tante cose ancora devono ancora incastrarsi, vediamo come evolve situazione turca (spero vada via) e se viene ceduto qualcuno in attacco. Poi tireremo le somme. In ogni caso, benissimo Giroud, uno che sa come vincere, ed è sempre stato decisivo nelle partite importanti. Ci vuole gente che abbia giocato partite pesanti, basta mezze seghe giovani e viziati. Non dimentichiamoci che dobbiamo sistemare trequartista, e ala destra, e qui i soldi dovranno essere spesi (non cifre folle, deve essere chiaro questo); senza dimenticare che ci servono almeno 2 centrocampisti, di cui uno molto affidabile, un terzino sinistro, e probabilmente un difensore, più il riscatto di Tomori.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2348525 ha scritto:


> Giocare senza una punta che possa segnare con continuità è partire ad handicap e non è auspicabile in una stagione con il doppio impegno champions e campionato.
> Sono veramente deluso, pensavo che con la champions si potesse prendere un profilo sconosciuto ma in ascesa, un profilo tipo il leao di due anni fa, da 20-25 milioni, invece si è preso un pensionato a peso d'oro. Un grandissimo BAH.
> Rischio Mandzukic 2.0 altissimo.



Leao che ha fatto la bellezza di 5 gol. Certo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Operazione inspiegabile. Giocatore trentacinquenne bollito, non volevamo mica una squadra giovane? Non mi è mai piaciuto, né l'ho mai considerato un grande attaccante. Partiamo bene...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Maggio 2021)

Non disperiamoci,ancora non è ufficiale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione


Mettetevi l’anima in pace che se arriva questo qua, non prendono nessun altro centravanti, mi sembra chiaro.


----------



## Love (26 Maggio 2021)

Giocatore forte sicuramente ma A) mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso soprattutto più giovane e B) se prende la 9 è finita prima di inziare.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2348535 ha scritto:


> Mettetevi l&#8217;anima in pace che se arriva questo qua, non prendono nessun altro centravanti, mi sembra chiaro.


come rischiare seriamente di non tornare in champions in una mossa. 
Speriamo sia tutta una farsa..


----------



## pazzomania (26 Maggio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico;2348533 ha scritto:


> Operazione inspiegabile. Giocatore trentacinquenne bollito, non volevamo mica una squadra giovane? Non mi è mai piaciuto, né l'ho mai considerato un grande attaccante. Partiamo bene...



Era una fesseria.

Quest' anno perdiamo Donnarumma, Dalot, Diaz, forse Romagnoli e la turca ( se vogliamo considerarli giovani)

Fortuna mi fido di Maldini, altrimenti c'era da piangere sul brogeddo cciovani.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (26 Maggio 2021)

acquisto giusto, non paragoniamolo a mandzukic che non giocava da 1 anno e mezzo. siamo seri.

preso a zero e' un top per il nostro budget.

ora una giovane punta da scommessa. e avanti siamo ok.

il resto dei soldi a centrocampo.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2021)

e questo sarebbe l'attaccante titolare che sostituisce Ibra (che sarà piu fuori che dentro)? ma non è sulla via del bollimento?


----------



## Simo98 (26 Maggio 2021)

Ma il mercato degli attaccanti chi lo fa?
In porta abbiamo fatto un bel colpo, in difesa tra Theo Kjaer Tomori e Kalulu abbiamo fatto un mercato top, centrocampo tutto sommato bene con Bennacer Tonali e Sale
In attacco Ibra Giroud Leao? 

Non fate decidere a Maldini e co. gli attaccanti...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2021)

corvorossonero;2348531 ha scritto:


> si ragazzi ma calma, vedo troppo isterismo. Siamo al 26 maggio!  Tante cose ancora devono ancora incastrarsi, vediamo come evolve situazione turca (spero vada via) e se viene ceduto qualcuno in attacco. Poi tireremo le somme. In ogni caso, benissimo Giroud, uno che sa come vincere, ed è sempre stato decisivo nelle partite importanti. Ci vuole gente che abbia giocato partite pesanti, basta mezze seghe giovani e viziati. Non dimentichiamoci che dobbiamo sistemare trequartista, e ala destra, e qui i soldi dovranno essere spesi (non cifre folle, deve essere chiaro questo); senza dimenticare che ci servono almeno 2 centrocampisti, di cui uno molto affidabile, un terzino sinistro, e probabilmente un difensore, più il riscatto di Tomori.


Con tutta la pazienza del mondo, ma il Milan con l&#8217;impegno della Champions non può andare in giro con due giocatori in netta fase calante in attacco. C&#8217;hanno 75 anni in due, dai. Ci sta un limite a tutto.


----------



## luigi61 (26 Maggio 2021)

Simo98;2348544 ha scritto:


> Ma il mercato degli attaccanti chi lo fa?
> In porta abbiamo fatto un bel colpo, in difesa tra Theo Kjaer Tomori e Kalulu abbiamo fatto un mercato top, centrocampo tutto sommato bene con Bennacer Tonali e Sale
> In attacco Ibra Giroud Leao?
> 
> Non fate decidere a Maldini e co. gli attaccanti...



Quello che ne capiva più di tutti c'era e aveva 2 palle giganti; si da il caso che visto il vergognoso andazzo ha deciso con grande onestà e coerenza di salutare....chapeau Zorro Boban


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2021)

luigi61;2348501 ha scritto:


> Scusa Pit ma sulla base di cosa ti aspetti colpi TOP? È dimostrato da tempo che il target di mercato di quedta proprieta varia dai Giroud a fine carriera ai 20 enni da lanciare o scommesse da rilanciare, i TOP sono esclusi a prescindere per loro stessa ammissione; a mio parere inutile farsi soverchie illusioni, ed è proprio per questo vergognoso andazzo che Boban ha tolto il disturbo....



Per top intendo gente forte, top per noi. Non campioni già affermati, quelli non possiamo permetterceli. Però in quelle posizioni ci vuole il salto di qualità


----------



## luigi61 (26 Maggio 2021)

Pit96;2348558 ha scritto:


> Per top intendo gente forte, top per noi. Non campioni già affermati, quelli non possiamo permetterceli. Però in quelle posizioni ci vuole il salto di qualità



Certo Pit! A quelli ovviamente mi riferivo a gente forte che aiutino a fare il salto di qualità, nessuno pretende pazzie ma come al solito si continua a razzolare nel torbido


----------



## darden (26 Maggio 2021)

Comunque quest'anno in 250 minuti giocati in CL ha fatto 6 Goal.. non è mica uno scarso.. ovvio è un co-primario non la punta titolare


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348505 ha scritto:


> titolare??? dei poveracci come noi possono tenere 11M in panchina??



Secondo me, si: usciranno Romagnoli e Chala, che hanno ingaggi importanti, è probabile vogliano aumentare il peso specifico dell'attacco e prendere gente con ingaggi più leggeri altrove.

In alternativa considerano Rebic e Leao come alternativa in attacco... Possibile che Leao venga confermato e ci si voglia puntare.


----------



## kipstar (26 Maggio 2021)

per me se arriva, non arriva più nessun altro davanti come punta.... e potremmo pentircene.....come fatto con Mario.....
io prenderei il gallo....


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2021)

luigi61;2348555 ha scritto:


> Quello che ne capiva più di tutti c'era e aveva 2 palle giganti; si da il caso che visto il vergognoso andazzo ha deciso con grande onestà e coerenza di salutare....chapeau Zorro Boban



eh si..ma poi lo ha detto lo stesso Maldini non molti giorni fa se non ricordo male

disse "io mi occupavo della difesa mentre Zvone aveva piu occhio per centrocampo e attacco"

comunque ho visto la discussione chiusa...beh già il fatto che la concorrenza per Giroud fosse il Lens e il Fenerbache non dovrebbe far proprio essere ottimisti..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Ma andate a quel paese.

Errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico


----------



## hiei87 (26 Maggio 2021)

Malissimo. Se questo pensiamo di affrontare la prossima stagione con lui e Ibra, potevamo anche restare in Europa League.
Dubito verranno altri centravanti, visto che in campo ne va solo uno e ne abbiamo 2 (3 se resta Niangao). Inoltre ci sono ancora diverse altre lacune da colmare. Grossa delusione, già un Belotti sarebbe stato un acquisto decente.


----------



## Devil man (26 Maggio 2021)

Va bene così basta che prendiamo un ala che spacchi e sappia crossare!


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Bocciato. Non è il goleador che ci serve. Se vera, pessima operazione.


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2021)

Dico la verità... Per me e una grandissima delusione...
Ok che Haaland non veniva da noi, ma Giroud l'ho sempre schifato...

E che nessuno venga a dire che arriverà una terza punta... Perché e impossibile.

Sia chiaro che non e che non mi piace per l'età... Non mi piaceva nemmeno quando era al top dello stato psicofisico.

Spero che mi faccia ricredere come ci è riuscito Kjaer... Pure lui era un nome che mi faceva venire i brividi ogni volta che veniva nominato per il nostro mercato in entrata... Però alla fine si è rivelato un super difensore.

Giroud, fami ricredere... Tanto con me parti da zero.


----------



## 7sheva7 (26 Maggio 2021)

Non so che pensare se non che il budget con i rinnovi di Tonali e Tomori è veramente risicato altrimenti non si spiega questa mossa nel reparto che ha più bisogno di rinforzi.


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Be ormai è chiaro: per Paolo l'attaccante deve essere esperto e avere le spalle larghe. Anche la Juve da Tevez in avanti ha sempre adottato questa teoria.
Occhio, perché Giroud gioca da anni nel campionato in cui Werner sta zoppicando perché "i difensori sono molto più fisici"


----------



## Simo98 (26 Maggio 2021)

luigi61;2348555 ha scritto:


> Quello che ne capiva più di tutti c'era e aveva 2 palle giganti; si da il caso che visto il vergognoso andazzo ha deciso con grande onestà e coerenza di salutare....chapeau Zorro Boban



In realtà, eccezion fatta per Tomori, il mercato da gennaio 2021 mi sembra completamente diverso dalla ricerca di profili giovani e dalle ottime potenzialità 

Grosso mah... a meno che vogliano prendere una punta giovane ritenendo Leao un'ala sinistra


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2021)

Come comprimario Giroud a zero ci potrebbe stare, se arrivasse anche quello forte……ma arriverà?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2348470 ha scritto:


> Mah...
> Spero non sia finita qua per l'attacco.



Io vorrei un talento giovane di fianco. Il mio sogno é Adam Hlozek


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2348553 ha scritto:


> Con tutta la pazienza del mondo, ma il Milan con l’impegno della Champions non può andare in giro con due giocatori in netta fase calante in attacco. C’hanno 75 anni in due, dai. Ci sta un limite a tutto.



Ma giroud ha fatto sempre il suo, anche quest'anno. Tra l'altro in Champions ha fatto 6 gol in 260 minuti mi pare. In ogni caso, probabilmente a molti sfugge che siamo entrati nella seconda fase del progetto, ovvero cercare profili esperti che non costano molto da mixare con i giovani. Abbiamo già Leao, che senso ha prendere un'altra punta giovane e acerba come lui? diverso il discorso se verrà venduto il portoghese, allora a quel punto probabilmente si prenderà una punta giovane e di talento si spera. Ma la punta non poteva essere un altro giovane, visto che già quello su cui puntare ce l'abbiamo in casa. Questo sarà il 3 anno di Leao, o si conferma, o verrà ceduto, per cui o ci punti o allora tanto vale cederlo già ora, non possiamo prenderne un'altra. Quindi ben venga un profilo alla Giroud, tra l'altro professionista serio e di sicuro affidamento, non ha mica smesso di giocare a calcio come Mandzukic. Non a caso lo voleva Conte nell'inter o la juve l'anno scorso. Probabilmente quando Ibra saluterà, la stagione prossima, si cercherà un profilo più forte, augurandoci di essere ancora in champions.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2021)

Devono prendere Icardi diamine fa la riserva a Parigi


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

Ha l'età di Dzeko, che quest'anno ha fatto pena in quanto in fase decrescente evidente.
E Dzeko tutt'altro spessore di Giroud.

Non può esser considerato il titolare manco dal più degli ottimisti dai, credo sia chiaro. 
Cosi come Ibra non può essere immaginato titolare da una qualsiasi persona di buon senso.
Ergo, manca il titolare giovane e integro che ti giochi 35 gare stagionali, con le restanti 15 che giocano i vecchi, peccato che non c'è budget per la punta titolare. Ripeto, un grandissimo mah.

Se lo prendono come terza punta dietro Vlahovic/Jovic e Ibra sarei stato comunque contrario, ma avrei capito.
Ma ho il sentore che l'attacco sarà Ibra + Giroud + Leao e allora ragazzi penso che avendo Ibra un anno in più siamo davanti più sterili di quest'anno.


----------



## singer (26 Maggio 2021)

Mai piaciuto, mi ricorda il Casiraghi titolare in nazionale


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2021)

Non so cosa pensare di questo acquisto


----------



## Andris (26 Maggio 2021)

tra ragazzini come leao e stagionati esiste anche una via di mezzo eh
mi auguro abbiano certezza di condizioni fisiche eccellenti


----------



## Teddy (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Non mi dispiace, ma speravo in ben altro. L'importante è che ora investano su un trequartista o un ala dx seria e che segni.


----------



## malos (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Mai piaciuto ma non mi piaceva neanche Lukaku...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Maggio 2021)

non mi piace minimamente, mai piaciuto.


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2348586 ha scritto:


> Ha l'età di Dzeko, che quest'anno ha fatto pena in quanto in fase decrescente evidente.
> E Dzeko tutt'altro spessore di Giroud.



Come mezzi siamo li in realtà, attaccati molto simili anche come caratteristiche. La differenza è che Dzeko giocando in un campionato di morti dove un Quagliarella segna 20 gol emerge di più.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Maggio 2021)

Siamo pazzi? Un biennale a un 35enne. E basta dai. Basta.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Maggio 2021)

Speravo in qualcosa di meglio. Ma come sempre va visto budget/ acquisti da fare...


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



A noi servono gol, e questo ne ha pochi sui piedi. Può essere un giocatore utile, ma per crescere serve anche altro.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2348565 ha scritto:


> eh si..ma poi lo ha detto lo stesso Maldini non molti giorni fa se non ricordo male
> 
> disse "*io mi occupavo della difesa mentre Zvone aveva piu occhio per centrocampo e attacco*"
> 
> comunque ho visto la discussione chiusa...beh già il fatto che la concorrenza per Giroud fosse il Lens e il Fenerbache non dovrebbe far proprio essere ottimisti..



Lo sospettavo guarda. Anzi non avevo dubbi che i profili difensivi li battezzava Paolo. Li ha praticamente azzecati tutti in difesa.


----------



## Masanijey (26 Maggio 2021)

Non capisco perché escludere a priori un terzo attaccante. C'è una situazione molto particolare con Ibra. Lui ha problema alla cartilagine, a 40 anni.
Io per l'anno prossimo non so se arriva a 15 presenze. Ergo, la batteria di attaccanti deve essere di 3 elementi. Ibra ad oggi non può essere considerato né titolare né riserva.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Maggio 2021)

Avete sempre detto che con un Caicedo in rosa quest'anno avremmo qualche punto in più... ora che lo prendono (pure un pochetto meglio di Caicedo se permettete) non va bene...

P.S. Ovviamente Maldini sta facendo tutto di fretta perché poi deve andare ad Ibiza


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Maggio 2021)

C'ho na rabbia in corpo.

Ma come si fa? Come si fa dopo Manduzkic a prendere questo?

Mi faranno diventare pazzo, maledetti a loro.


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2348619 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché escludere a priori un terzo attaccante. C'è una situazione molto particolare con Ibra. Lui ha problema alla cartilagine, a 40 anni.
> Io per l'anno prossimo non so se arriva a 15 presenze. Ergo, la batteria di attaccanti deve essere di 3 elementi. Ibra ad oggi non può essere considerato né titolare né riserva.



La penso come te, per me il 90% del budget andrà fra attacco e trequarti, probabilmente in difesa e CC faranno giusto qualcosina e si punterà anche su Gabbia e Kalulu.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



C'è di che essere particolarmente delusi. Altri soldi sostanzialmente buttati. Serviva un investimento su un giovane in rampa di lancio, e considerata la tanto sbandierata politica societaria, me lo aspettavo. 

Per me il colpo ideale da ogni punto di vista aveva un nome e un cognome ben precisi: Patson Daka. 
Mi sarei comunque fatto andare benissimo un profilo similare.

Acquisto, quello di Giroud, che boccio in toto come feci per Mandzukic, anche se per il francese se non altro si parla ancora di un professionista in attività.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Maggio 2021)

A parte che non mi pare sia ufficiale eh, quindi vediamo. Capisco quelli che dicono sia bollito, non capisco invece quelli che lo considerano uno scarpone. Quasi 50 gol in nazionale eh. Con la Francia eh.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Maggio 2021)

Ma di fianco ad Ibra serve uno giovane dai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

corvorossonero;2348531 ha scritto:


> si ragazzi ma calma, vedo troppo isterismo. Siamo al 26 maggio!  Tante cose ancora devono ancora incastrarsi, vediamo come evolve situazione turca (spero vada via) e se viene ceduto qualcuno in attacco. Poi tireremo le somme. In ogni caso, benissimo Giroud, uno che sa come vincere, ed è sempre stato decisivo nelle partite importanti. Ci vuole gente che abbia giocato partite pesanti, basta mezze seghe giovani e viziati. Non dimentichiamoci che dobbiamo sistemare trequartista, e ala destra, e qui i soldi dovranno essere spesi (non cifre folle, deve essere chiaro questo); senza dimenticare che ci servono almeno 2 centrocampisti, di cui uno molto affidabile, un terzino sinistro, e probabilmente un difensore, più il riscatto di Tomori.



eh si , troppa roba da fare tutta insieme.
ci accorgeremo da questo che in questa stagione non abbiamo costruito quasi niente per la rosa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

koti;2348489 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che mi è sempre piaciuto ma che purtroppo va per i 35 anni.
> 
> C'è da dire che a differenza di Mandzkuic (che veniva da due anni di inattività con infiniti infortuni pregressi) è fisicamente integro con un'ottima media gol questa stagione (1 ogni 109 minuti).



Nelle ultime tre stagioni 4600 minuti 34 gol e 12 assist. Senza rigori. 
Avessimo da lui 1500 minuti con 10 gol e 4 assist sarebbe un lusso di fianco a Ibra che é in grado di mettere tranquillamente 2500 minuti con 20 gol e 5 assist.

Il dubbio é che dal 23 febbraio ha messo insieme, in totale 130’


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Maggio 2021)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## EmmePi (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Quindi 2 punte centrali, un quarantenne ed un trentaquattrenne?

Permettetemi di rimanere quantomeno perplesso, andare a fare la CL con questi due. Con Giraud si replica Marione se non che sia un pò più allenato... con Ibra purtroppo non ci si può fare affidamento, se questo si stira un muscolo e sta un paio di mesi fuori?

Spero che lo vedano come una terza punta d'esperienza e che si prenda uno tra Belotti e Scamacca.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Allora siamo tontoli.

4 mln? Quindi Kessie puo chiedere benissimo 5/6 mln e gli si devono dare senza sede senza ma.....mah.

2.5/ 3 massimo ma proprio massimo, ma siamo ubriachi? Mandzukic non ci ha insegnato nulla? Cose da pazzi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

Jackdvmilan;2348509 ha scritto:


> E se volessero adottare uno schema con le 2 punte? Un qualcuno di mobile + Ibra/Giroud a girare



Abbiamo due attaccanti mobili giá in rosa : Leao e Rebic. Poi qualcos’altro potrá arrivare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Maggio 2021)

EmmePi;2348647 ha scritto:


> Quindi 2 punte centrali, un quarantenne ed un trentaquattrenne?
> 
> Permettetemi di rimanere quantomeno perplesso, andare a fare la CL con questi due. Con Giraud si replica Marione se non che sia un pò più allenato... con Ibra purtroppo non ci si può fare affidamento, se questo si stira un muscolo e sta un paio di mesi fuori?
> 
> Spero che lo vedano come una terza punta d'esperienza e che si prenda uno tra Belotti e Scamacca.



Ma come fai a prendere belotti ?
Belotti andava bene come 2° attaccante subito dopo Ibra,ora se verrà ufficializzato questo vecchio scarpone (a 4 milioni......4 !!!!) bye bye profili alla Belotti.

Questi sono soldi buttati via.
Ma gazidis non si mette più in mezzo alle 00 per gli ultra 35enni ??


----------



## Superpippo80 (26 Maggio 2021)

Buon acquisto. Segna, sa giocare con la squadra, è esperto, integro e conosce la Champions. 
Adesso all in su 3quartista e ala dx.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

LukeLike;2348621 ha scritto:


> Avete sempre detto che con un Caicedo in rosa quest'anno avremmo qualche punto in più... ora che lo prendono (pure un pochetto meglio di Caicedo se permettete) non va bene...
> 
> Ovviamente Maldini sta facendo tutto di fretta perché poi deve andare ad Ibiza dove i telefoni non prendono



Se il senso é quello allora va benissimo, anzi ottimo direi  (poi Caicedo guadagna circa la metà a dire il vero, e cambia parecchio il punto di vista). Se questo colpo alla "Caicedo" viene accompagnato da un attaccante giovane e di prospettiva (ho letto il nome di Hlozek per esempio che sarebbe perfetto sotto tutti i punti di vista) allora questa operazione é da considerarsi come un "il prossimo anno non scherziamo", perché l'investimento é importante per un "Caicedo". Parliamo di oltre 10 milioni di spesa.

Detto questo credo che il senso sia proprio questo. Giroud questa stagione ha fatto 17 presenze per un totale di poco più di 700 minuti (circa 8 partite), ha messo a segno 4 gol (1 ogni 180 minuti circa), credo che si aspetti di avere gli stessi numeri. Un utilizzo ed un rendimento simil-Caicedo se mi permetti (solo che i numeri di Caicedo sono decisamente migliori). Io mi domando solo quanta sia la reale disponibilità della società, perché prendere un terzo attaccante significa che: o vai a comprare un giocatore giovane e quindi il "sacrificio" Donnarumma viene usato qui o promuovi Leao a punta definitivamente, e ci fai un lavoro serio a partire dall'estate.

Onestamente non so cosa pensare, abbiamo bisogno di un'altra punta pronta a giocare e crescere, non esiste che affidiamo a Giroud la squadra per quando Ibra si farà le sue settimane di "pausa", perche Giroud per quanto utile nell'ultimo anno é praticamente stato fermo ed i gol non li ha (aggiungiamoci che la batteria di trequartisti ne ha ancora meno...). Beh io già m'immagino la reazione del forum quando dopo 3 partite di fila questo fa 0 gol e si mangia di tutto, arrivando al 65' cotto  , si apprezzerà sicuramente lo sforzo del giocatore di lottare per ogni pallone


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Maggio 2021)

Non riesco a darmi pace.

Sto pregando ogni cosa sia tutto falso.

Aspettative azzerate il 26 maggio. Benissimo.
Sto bruciando il calendario per le bestemmie


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2348527 ha scritto:


> Ma poi il senso del biennale? con la concorrenza del Lens non avrebbe accettato un annuale? Scherziamo?
> Meti che a otobre ti rendi conto che è come mandzukic ... hai ancora due anni uno in tribuna che strapaghi 4 milioni? Veramente perplesso, ma tantissimo.



In veritá il biennale ti permette di usufruire dello sconto fiscale.

Due anni a 4 netti costano in totale 11,4 milioni lordi.
Un annuale da 4 netti costerebbe 7,2 milioni lordi.

In sostanza il secondo anno di Giraud ci costa 4,2 milioni lordi


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

enigmistic02;2348635 ha scritto:


> C'è di che essere particolarmente delusi. Altri soldi sostanzialmente buttati. Serviva un investimento su un giovane in rampa di lancio, e considerata la tanto sbandierata politica societaria, me lo aspettavo.
> 
> Per me il colpo ideale da ogni punto di vista aveva un nome e un cognome ben precisi: *Patson Daka*.
> Mi sarei comunque fatto andare benissimo un profilo similare.
> ...



Mi sembra scontata la sua prossima destinazione 

Profilo interessante comunque


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348645 ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime tre stagioni 4600 minuti 34 gol e 12 assist. Senza rigori.
> Avessimo da lui 1500 minuti con 10 gol e 4 assist sarebbe un lusso di fianco a Ibra che é in grado di mettere tranquillamente 2500 minuti con 20 gol e 5 assist.
> 
> Il dubbio é che dal 23 febbraio ha messo insieme, in totale 130’


1. a 36 anni è crollato fisicamente anche cristiano ronaldo, e dico cristiano ronaldo.
2. e le altre 25-30 gare stagionali chi le gioca? Perchè tra campionato coppa italia e champions sono circa 55 stagionali.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione





Lorenzo 89;2348520 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro questo qua era ricercato da squadre del calibro del Fenerbahce e Lens...


E lens e Fenerbace gli avrebbero dato 4 mln? Per 2 anni poi . ...


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2348656 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a darmi pace.
> 
> Sto pregando ogni cosa sia tutto falso.
> 
> ...



Ahahah, ma no dai. Qualcuno in attacco arriverà sicuramente, reputo Paolo troppo intelligente per non accorgersi che Giroud non puo essere un vice. Ci arriverebbe pure un bimbo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione


Bho io impazzisco a leggervi
e sempre lo stesso allenatore che diceva che non era importante il gioco espresso ma i giocatori in campo!? Bhe buona fortuna acciuga le cose sono un po' cambiate lol


----------



## Ambrole (26 Maggio 2021)

NONONONONO
ma cosa stanno dicendo, non può essere vero!!!!!
Ma davvero facciamo un altro anno senza una prima punta?!?!?!!?! Ma che senso ha giroud?? Non posso davvero crederci, DEVE essere una bufala


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

darden;2348560 ha scritto:


> Comunque quest'anno in 250 minuti giocati in CL ha fatto 6 Goal.. non è mica uno scarso.. ovvio è un co-primario non la punta titolare



ma è uno che la porta la vede eccome... 1 gol ogni 100 minuti quest'anno. dai...
il fatto è che non è un nome esotico e non attizza, si fosse chiamato depay vedevi... manza non è neanche parente di sto qui.

il problema è che è abbinato ad ibra. questo diventa devastante.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2348586 ha scritto:


> Ha l'età di Dzeko, che quest'anno ha fatto pena in quanto in fase decrescente evidente.
> E Dzeko tutt'altro spessore di Giroud.
> 
> Non può esser considerato il titolare manco dal più degli ottimisti dai, credo sia chiaro.
> ...



Ma perché continuiamo ad insistere?
É ovvio che se una squadra come il Milan ha un attaccante a cui da 7 milioni l’anno ...... che sia lui il titolare.

Poi possiamo essere favorevoli o contrari al rinnovo di Ibra.

Possiamo dire che é un errore madornale confermarlo.

Ma se lo fai e gli dai quello che chiede (7 netti), hai fatto la tua scelta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2021)

corvorossonero;2348584 ha scritto:


> Ma giroud ha fatto sempre il suo, anche quest'anno. Tra l'altro in Champions ha fatto 6 gol in 260 minuti mi pare. In ogni caso, probabilmente a molti sfugge che siamo entrati nella seconda fase del progetto, ovvero cercare profili esperti che non costano molto da mixare con i giovani. Abbiamo già Leao, che senso ha prendere un'altra punta giovane e acerba come lui? diverso il discorso se verrà venduto il portoghese, allora a quel punto probabilmente si prenderà una punta giovane e di talento si spera. Ma la punta non poteva essere un altro giovane, visto che già quello su cui puntare ce l'abbiamo in casa. Questo sarà il 3 anno di Leao, o si conferma, o verrà ceduto, per cui o ci punti o allora tanto vale cederlo già ora, non possiamo prenderne un'altra. Quindi ben venga un profilo alla Giroud, tra l'altro professionista serio e di sicuro affidamento, non ha mica smesso di giocare a calcio come Mandzukic. Non a caso lo voleva Conte nell'inter o la juve l'anno scorso. Probabilmente quando Ibra saluterà, la stagione prossima, si cercherà un profilo più forte, augurandoci di essere ancora in champions.


Avrei accettato un Giroud nel pieno delle forze, non accetto Giroud a questa età. Non è un campione, non lo è mai stato, che affidamento può offrire se non è manco più nel fiore degli anni? Acquisto senza senso, potevo capire Aguero, Cavani che sono dei campioni in età avanzata, ma Giroud no. Acquisto che per me sará bocciato.


----------



## Kayl (26 Maggio 2021)

È un nome accettabile perché se dai 7 milioni ad Ibra lui deve essere il titolare, è uno che sa lavorare con la squadra e che sa vedere la porta e usare il fisico. Il punto focale è che quanto andrà bene dipende da un unico punto: chi dietro di lui? Ci servono un trequartista e un ala destra che vedano la porta, ovvero quello che arriverà al posto di Calha e quello che al posto di Castillejo panchinerà Saele. Se prendiamo un trequartista e un'ala da 15 gol a testa, allora è un ottimo affare.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2348477 ha scritto:


> Forse hai ragione ma mi aspettavo qualcosa di meglio di un 34enne.



Beh dai è comunque meglio di mandzukic.
Comunque anche se concordo con chi dice che ci serve anche altro, penso/spero che in attacco arriverà anche qualcun altro.
Con la champions servono più giocatori e non possiamo andare a fare le figuracce dell'inter. Belotti a poco potrebbe starci oppure icardi in prestito.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Maggio 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2348477 ha scritto:


> Forse hai ragione ma mi aspettavo qualcosa di meglio di un 34enne.



34 anni nel calcio di oggi non sei vecchio eh.
Inzaghi fino a quando ha giocato? Se sei bravo sei bravo. Punto.
Non è certo un giocatore che fa della corsa la sua forza, quindi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Maggio 2021)

a sto punto speriamo arrivi un esterno destro con i fiocchi, visto il budget champions + risparmi donnarumma


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

enigmistic02;2348635 ha scritto:


> C'è di che essere particolarmente delusi. Altri soldi sostanzialmente buttati. Serviva un investimento su un giovane in rampa di lancio, e considerata la tanto sbandierata politica societaria, me lo aspettavo.
> 
> Per me il colpo ideale da ogni punto di vista aveva un nome e un cognome ben precisi: Patson Daka.
> Mi sarei comunque fatto andare benissimo un profilo similare.
> ...



il problema è che non puoi puntare su uno come questo daka o chi per lui come punta per il nostro attacco. caricare tutto su di lui.
perchè il problema è l'avere ibra. uno che prende una barca e non fa una sega.

giroud + daka era la coppia giusta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348645 ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime tre stagioni 4600 minuti 34 gol e 12 assist. Senza rigori.
> Avessimo da lui 1500 minuti con 10 gol e 4 assist sarebbe un lusso di fianco a *Ibra che é in grado di mettere tranquillamente 2500 minuti con 20 gol e 5 assist.*
> 
> Il dubbio é che dal 23 febbraio ha messo insieme, in totale 130’



se vabbè............ ibra senza rigori non passa i 10 il prossimo anno. lieto di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2348654 ha scritto:


> Se il senso é quello allora va benissimo, anzi ottimo direi  (poi Caicedo guadagna circa la metà a dire il vero, e cambia parecchio il punto di vista). Se questo colpo alla "Caicedo" viene accompagnato da un attaccante giovane e di prospettiva (ho letto il nome di Hlozek per esempio che sarebbe perfetto sotto tutti i punti di vista) allora questa operazione é da considerarsi come un "il prossimo anno non scherziamo", perché l'investimento é importante per un "Caicedo". Parliamo di oltre 10 milioni di spesa.
> 
> Detto questo credo che il senso sia proprio questo. Giroud questa stagione ha fatto 17 presenze per un totale di poco più di 700 minuti (circa 8 partite), ha messo a segno 4 gol (1 ogni 180 minuti circa), credo che si aspetti di avere gli stessi numeri. Un utilizzo ed un rendimento simil-Caicedo se mi permetti (solo che i numeri di Caicedo sono decisamente migliori). Io mi domando solo quanta sia la reale disponibilità della società, perché prendere un terzo attaccante significa che: o vai a comprare un giocatore giovane e quindi il "sacrificio" Donnarumma viene usato qui o promuovi Leao a punta definitivamente, e ci fai un lavoro serio a partire dall'estate.
> 
> Onestamente non so cosa pensare, abbiamo bisogno di un'altra punta pronta a giocare e crescere, non esiste che affidiamo a Giroud la squadra per quando Ibra si farà le sue settimane di "pausa", perche Giroud per quanto utile nell'ultimo anno é praticamente stato fermo ed i gol non li ha (aggiungiamoci che la batteria di trequartisti ne ha ancora meno...). Beh io già m'immagino la reazione del forum quando dopo 3 partite di fila questo fa 0 gol e si mangia di tutto, arrivando al 65' cotto  , si apprezzerà sicuramente lo sforzo del giocatore di lottare per ogni pallone



In veritá il confronto Giraud-Caicedo é un pó differente.

Etá: Giraud ha esattamente 2 anni in piú
Costo: Caicedo per 2 anni prende 7,7 milioni lordi, Giraud ne prenderá 11,4 (il 47% in piú, non il doppio)
Ultima stagione: Caicedo 1050 minuti, 8 gol (1 ogni 130’) Giraud 1200 minuti, 11 gol (1 ogni 109’)

Sono profili assolutamente paragonabili


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348680 ha scritto:


> il problema è che non puoi puntare su uno come questo daka o chi per lui come punta per il nostro attacco. caricare tutto su di lui.
> perchè il problema è l'avere ibra. uno che prende una barca e non fa una sega.
> 
> giroud + daka era la coppia giusta.



É inutile che giriamo intorno alla questione. Senza Ibra siamo da quinto-sesto posto, con Ibra sano possiamo competere per lo scudetto .

Avremmo potuto dire: &#8220;Ibra ormai é vecchio, non é in grado di reggere una stagione, gli va proposto un contratto da riserva (2-3 netti)&#8221; e una volta che lui ha rifiutato (perché cosí farebbe) puntare su altro. 
Oppure si poteva dire &#8220;per me l&#8217;anno prossimo, con un calendario meno compresso, tornerá a rendere come nel girone di andata e quindi puntiamo su di lui e gli diamo il contratto top.

Ormai abbiamo scelto la seconda opzione e vivremo e moriremo con questa (l&#8217;anno prossimo), é inutile giudicare il mercato come se Ibra fosse un personaggio di contorno della nostra squadra, perché é chiaro che é stata pensata con lui nella posizione centrale (in tutti i sensi)


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348684 ha scritto:



> In veritá il confronto Giraud-Caicedo é un pó differente.
> 
> Etá: Giraud ha esattamente 2 anni in piú
> Costo: Caicedo per 2 anni prende 7,7 milioni lordi, Giraud ne prenderá 11,4 (il 47% in piú, non il doppio)
> ...



Non volevo entrare troppo nei dettagli  

A dire il vero mi sono solo concentrato solo sul campionato  (voglio sperare non parta titolare in Champions, anche se effettivamente é giusto tenere il conto di ogni gol). Per Caicedo ho messo delle ciffre trovate online, 2.1 Caicedo e 4 Giroud. Non ho fatto nessun calcolo lordo.

Certo che per la media gol/minuti di Giroud hanno aiutato i 4 gol al Siviglia, sembra una media da top assoluto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2021)

enigmistic02;2348635 ha scritto:


> C'è di che essere particolarmente delusi. Altri soldi sostanzialmente buttati. Serviva un investimento su un giovane in rampa di lancio, e considerata la tanto sbandierata politica societaria, me lo aspettavo.
> 
> Per me il colpo ideale da ogni punto di vista aveva un nome e un cognome ben precisi: Patson Daka.
> Mi sarei comunque fatto andare benissimo un profilo similare.
> ...



Daka è del Salisburgo quindi credo sia roba del lipsia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2348662 ha scritto:


> 1. a 36 anni è crollato fisicamente anche cristiano ronaldo, e dico cristiano ronaldo.
> 2. e le altre 25-30 gare stagionali chi le gioca? Perchè tra campionato coppa italia e champions sono circa 55 stagionali.



Le partite sono 38 di campionato , 6-8 in champions e 2-3 in coppa Italia : 46-49 = 4.400-4.600 minuti.

400-600 minuti li coprono tranquillamente Rebic o Leao o magari la terza punta giovane.

Ma il grosso sará dei 2 sopra


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348681 ha scritto:


> se vabbè............ ibra senza rigori non passa i 10 il prossimo anno. lieto di sbagliarmi.



Ma Ibra 2500 minuti non li ha fatti neanche quest'anno, di cosa parliamo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348695 ha scritto:


> Le partite sono 38 di campionato , 6-8 in champions e 2-3 in coppa Italia : 46-49 = 4.400-4.600 minuti.
> 
> 400-600 minuti li coprono tranquillamente Rebic o Leao o magari la terza punta giovane.
> 
> Ma il grosso sará dei 2 sopra


Ha fatto 4 gol contro il Siviglia. È un dato che non rispecchia la realtà del giocatore, ma visto l&#8217;esiguo numero di partite giocate in Champions nel calcolo della media risulta un dato anomalo, un outlier.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348687 ha scritto:


> É inutile che giriamo intorno alla questione. Senza Ibra siamo da quinto-sesto posto, con Ibra sano possiamo competere per lo scudetto .
> 
> Avremmo potuto dire: “Ibra ormai é vecchio, non é in grado di reggere una stagione, gli va proposto un contratto da riserva (2-3 netti)” e una volta che lui ha rifiutato (perché cosí farebbe) puntare su altro.
> Oppure si poteva dire “per me l’anno prossimo, con un calendario meno compresso, tornerá a rendere come nel girone di andata e quindi puntiamo su di lui e gli diamo il contratto top.
> ...


Calendario meno compresso?
Anno prossimo sarà il doppio più dispendiosa la stagione con la fatica fisica e mentale derivante dalla champions.
Ibra con un anno in più se quest'anno è durato fino a novembre anno prossimo arriverà forse a ottobre, poi arrivare a maggio con Giroud si fa dura.


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Maggio 2021)

corvorossonero;2348584 ha scritto:


> Ma giroud ha fatto sempre il suo, anche quest'anno. Tra l'altro in Champions ha fatto 6 gol in 260 minuti mi pare. In ogni caso, probabilmente a molti sfugge che siamo entrati nella seconda fase del progetto, ovvero cercare profili esperti che non costano molto da mixare con i giovani. Abbiamo già Leao, che senso ha prendere un'altra punta giovane e acerba come lui? diverso il discorso se verrà venduto il portoghese, allora a quel punto probabilmente si prenderà una punta giovane e di talento si spera. Ma la punta non poteva essere un altro giovane, visto che già quello su cui puntare ce l'abbiamo in casa. Questo sarà il 3 anno di Leao, o si conferma, o verrà ceduto, per cui o ci punti o allora tanto vale cederlo già ora, non possiamo prenderne un'altra. Quindi ben venga un profilo alla Giroud, tra l'altro professionista serio e di sicuro affidamento, non ha mica smesso di giocare a calcio come Mandzukic. Non a caso lo voleva Conte nell'inter o la juve l'anno scorso. Probabilmente quando Ibra saluterà, la stagione prossima, si cercherà un profilo più forte, augurandoci di essere ancora in champions.



Quoto..
4milioni l'anno x2 a 0 al posto di mariolone ci stà..
Ibra/leao/giroud non è assolutamente male per iniziare...
Le punte costano care sia di cartellino che d'ingaggio,fin quanto c'è ibra inutile investire tutto il budget per l'attacco..
Appena finito il campionato abbiamo sostituito il portiere e il secondo attaccante..
Risparmiando anche soldi ottimo secondo me Paolo.
La butto lì,non rinnoviamo neanche la turca che ci costerebbe sui 4 l'anno,al suo posto un profilo di primissimo piano ai livelli di dybala...
Confezionando un pacchetto romagnoli+30 alla juve (romagnoli pompato per le plusvalenza a 40)..
Con il risparmio dei 7milioni d'ingaggio offerto a donnaruma(8 offerti a lui 1 che risparmiamo col fratello -2 che diamo al nuovo portire) più i 4 risparmiati dalla turca,più il risparmio di romagnoli diciamo che 12milioni l'anno di stipendio a dybala(o di quel livello) li spendi senza aumentare il monte ingaggi...
Fuori casti e colpo sulla destra.....(io continuo a vedere Federico chiesa perfetto per la nostra squadra)
.....


----------



## Masanijey (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348671 ha scritto:


> Ma perché continuiamo ad insistere?
> É ovvio che se una squadra come il Milan ha un attaccante a cui da 7 milioni l’anno ...... che sia lui il titolare.
> 
> Poi possiamo essere favorevoli o contrari al rinnovo di Ibra.
> ...



Io so che però l'ingaggio è legato alle presenze


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2348691 ha scritto:


> Non volevo entrare troppo nei dettagli
> 
> A dire il vero mi sono solo concentrato solo sul campionato  (voglio sperare non parta titolare in Champions, anche se effettivamente é giusto tenere il conto di ogni gol). Per Caicedo ho messo delle ciffre trovate online, 2.1 Caicedo e 4 Giroud. Non ho fatto nessun calcolo lordo.
> 
> Certo che per la media gol/minuti di Giroud hanno aiutato i 4 gol al Siviglia, sembra una media da top assoluto



Il lordo é fondamentale per capire anche la durata del contratto. 
Se fai due anni a Giraud il lordo é 1,45 volte il netto, se gliene fai uno é 1,85 (come Caicedo).
Per questo 2 anni costano poco piú che farne uno solo.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Giroud andrebbe bene rinforzando le corsie esterne. Ci servono i gol da lì.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348695 ha scritto:


> Le partite sono 38 di campionato , 6-8 in champions e 2-3 in coppa Italia : 46-49 = 4.400-4.600 minuti.
> 
> 400-600 minuti li coprono tranquillamente Rebic o Leao o magari la terza punta giovane.
> 
> Ma il grosso sará dei 2 sopra



Ma quale grosso, staranno fuori tre mesi entrambi minimo e se va male pure contemporaneamente...


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

comunque Ibra e Giroud sono dei grandi equivoci. Leggi i nomi e pensi di essere a posto, poi nel concreto causa età e acciacchi giocheranno 20 delle 50 gare stagionali e le altre 30 giocherai con Leao o peggio in emergenza stile castillejo prima punta di quest'anno.

Tutto lì il problema, speriamo che lo notino anche i dirigenti e non solo noi tifosi.


----------



## ARKANA (26 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Baaaaaah non si poteva aspettare un po'? Non è ancora iniziato il calciomercato e probabilmente abbiamo già preso un 35enne come punta titolare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2348697 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 4 gol contro il Siviglia. È un dato che non rispecchia la realtà del giocatore, ma visto l&#8217;esiguo numero di partite giocate in Champions nel calcolo della media risulta un dato anomalo, un outlier.



Negli ultimi 3 anni: 4600 minuti m 34 gol e 12 assist, senza rigori.
Un gol o un assist ogni 100&#8217;.

Questa statistica assorbe anche gli eventi anomali.

Segna in modo soddisfacente, statisticamente.


----------



## Davidoff (26 Maggio 2021)

Paolo vuole gente esperta e con mentalità vincente, si è capito, ma i problemi del reparto offensivo restano, Giroud è in fase calante e segna poco, in combinazione con Ibra 40enne rischiamo di bestemmiare come successo con Mandzukic, cioè averli fuori entrambi contemporaneamente. Assurdo che una società come il Milan si sia ridotta a strapagare un Ibra con una gamba sola per evitare di affrontare il problema punta centrale, l'anno prossimo non avremo 21 rigori a favore, voglio proprio vedere se almeno compenseranno con ali e trequarti o se continueremo a penare in zona gol.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2348700 ha scritto:


> Calendario meno compresso?
> Anno prossimo sarà il doppio più dispendiosa la stagione con la fatica fisica e mentale derivante dalla champions.
> Ibra con un anno in più se quest'anno è durato fino a novembre anno prossimo arriverà forse a ottobre, poi arrivare a maggio con Giroud si fa dura.



Dai ... i numeri sono numeri...

Il Milan da Luglio 2020 a Maggio 2021 ha giocato 66 partite in 304 giorni una partita ogni 4,6 giorni
Il Milan da luglio 2021 a Maggio 2022 giocherá 46-48 partite in 304 giorni: una partita ogni 6,6 giorni.

La differenza é abissale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

Masanijey;2348704 ha scritto:


> Io so che però l'ingaggio è legato alle presenze



C’é una parte variabile , magari se gioca zero ne prende 4. Ma non é stato certo preso con l’idea di dargli 4 per zero partite.
Ne prenderá 6 per 30.


----------



## Kayl (26 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2348700 ha scritto:


> Calendario meno compresso?
> Anno prossimo sarà il doppio più dispendiosa la stagione con la fatica fisica e mentale derivante dalla champions.
> Ibra con un anno in più se quest'anno è durato fino a novembre anno prossimo arriverà forse a ottobre, poi arrivare a maggio con Giroud si fa dura.



abbiamo fatto quasi un intero campionato due partite a settimana, più l'EL, preliminari compresi con mese in anticipo di preparazione, e la coppa italia. L'anno prossimo il campionato tornerà ad essere con la maggior parte delle partite una a settimana e le uniche alternazioni saranno CL, con meno partite di EL e senza preliminari, e la coppa italia. Sarà meno compresso per forza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Maggio 2021)

Garrincha;2348708 ha scritto:


> Ma quale grosso, staranno fuori tre mesi entrambi minimo e se va male pure contemporaneamente...



E allora amen.
La societá ha puntato su Ibra, giusto o sbagliato che sia.

Se dovevi muoverti con l’idea che Ibra stesse fuori 6 mesi non lo rifermavi e puntavi su altro.

Ormai abbiamo puntato su di lui.

Puoi prendere toppe, ma non certo un centravanti titolare che giochi al posto suo.


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2021)

Ad essere onesti, c'era da aspettarselo che sarebbero andati al risparmio. Il colpo grosso in attacco lo faremo nel 2022. Ora però pretendo qualcosa di veramente grosso sulla trequarti e sulla destra.


----------



## Giofa (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348658 ha scritto:


> In veritá il biennale ti permette di usufruire dello sconto fiscale.
> 
> Due anni a 4 netti costano in totale 11,4 milioni lordi.
> Un annuale da 4 netti costerebbe 7,2 milioni lordi.
> ...



No però non ti seguo. In altro post pensavi fossero troppi 4 mln di rinnovo per Kessie ma vanno bene a Giroud?


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2021)

Riguardo l'affidabilità, visto che dicono tutti che sarà sempre infortunato, quest'anno non si è mai fatto male, mentre l'anno scorso è stato fuori un mese per uno stiramento.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348715 ha scritto:


> Dai ... i numeri sono numeri...
> 
> Il Milan da Luglio 2020 a Maggio 2021 ha giocato 66 partite in 304 giorni una partita ogni 4,6 giorni
> Il Milan da luglio 2021 a Maggio 2022 giocherá 46-48 partite in 304 giorni: una partita ogni 6,6 giorni.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo, le partite non sono tutte uguali. Giocare con lo sparta praga o Rio Ave con riserve dichiarate come Gabbia, Hauge e Kalulu, Daniel Maldini, non equivale a giocare in champions contro il real madrid con i titolatissimi con una carica di adrenalina della stampa e dell'ambiente di tutt'altro livello.
La stagione sarà MOLTO più stressante, zero dubbi. E gli acciacchi dei vari Ibra, Kjaer, ecc.. purtroppo aumenteranno.


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2348724 ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti, c'era da aspettarselo che sarebbero andati al risparmio. Il colpo grosso in attacco lo faremo nel 2022. Ora però pretendo qualcosa di veramente grosso sulla trequarti e sulla destra.



Io spero che non si debba fare il colpo "grosso" , per questo mi auguro una punta giovane in grado di crescere senza troppe pressioni, ed essere magari pronta tra un anno non dico ad essere quel colpo grosso che ci fa svoltare li davanti, ma che si possa intravedere un giocatore con le potenzialità necessarie per essere l'attacante del Milan per i prossimi anni. Tu sei cosi sicuro che passeremo da Giroud/Ibra al grosso colpo in un anno solo? Se ci va bene, per la filosofia che stiamo tenendo c'é ne vorrano almeno altri 2 (e conta pure una bella plusvalenza  ).


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348687 ha scritto:


> É inutile che giriamo intorno alla questione. Senza Ibra siamo da quinto-sesto posto, con Ibra sano possiamo competere per lo scudetto .
> 
> Avremmo potuto dire: “Ibra ormai é vecchio, non é in grado di reggere una stagione, gli va proposto un contratto da riserva (2-3 netti)” e una volta che lui ha rifiutato (perché cosí farebbe) puntare su altro.
> Oppure si poteva dire “per me l’anno prossimo, con un calendario meno compresso, tornerá a rendere come nel girone di andata e quindi puntiamo su di lui e gli diamo il contratto top.
> ...



e io la giudico una c..ata colossale al pari di manza a gennaio.

PS:ancora con ste robe di ibra sano da scudetto... bah... ma l avete visto giocare ultimamente?


----------



## koti (26 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2348729 ha scritto:


> Riguardo l'affidabilità, visto che dicono tutti che sarà sempre infortunato, quest'anno non si è mai fatto male, mentre l'anno scorso è stato fuori un mese per uno stiramento.



Vero, pochissimi infortuni in carriera. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Maggio 2021)

Belotti:

PRO
1- più giovane di SETTE anni;
2- segna di più;
3- non alto, ma puoi giocare a palla alta che tanto è pure forte;
4- corre di più, aiuta di più;
5- mia opinione: all'occorrenza puoi riciclarlo anche attaccante esterno;
6- verrebbe con grandissime motivazioni, darebbe tutto, arriva all'età/maturità giusta.
7- conosce la lingua e il campionato italiano, è già prontissimo e immediatamente schierabile.

=
- entrambi ottimi professionisti.

CONTRO
- Giroud ha (enorme) esperienza internazionale. Belotti credo lo zero assoluto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2348757 ha scritto:


> Belotti:
> 
> PRO
> 1- più giovane di SETTE anni;
> ...



ma dove belotti segnerebbe di più? 
sono 2 giocatori diversi ed anche il costo sarebbe diverso. poi giroud ha fatto una carriera da subentrante, belotti non so se amerebbe il ruolo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Inspiegabile questa fretta! Ma aspettate perdio!
Ci presentiamo a una nuova, lunghissima, pesantissima stagione di 50+ partite con due vecchi all'attacco?

E poi perculiamo l'Inter con Vidal e Kolarov (l'Inter ha svoltato in positivo nel momento in cui non hanno più messo piede in campo).

Ibrahimovic è un'eccezione, mabbasta con sti giocatori a fine carriera! Scarti delle altre squadre
Fra 12 mesi hai due attaccanti da comprare.

Spero che il motivo sia perché vogliono fare all-in col budget su un esterno destro fantastico


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2348726 ha scritto:


> No però non ti seguo. In altro post pensavi fossero troppi 4 mln di rinnovo per Kessie ma vanno bene a Giroud?



Quelli di Kessie erano 5.

Infatti dicevo Kessie 3,5 piú bonus per arrivare a 4,2-4,3.

2 anni a 4 netti dall’estero costano al Milan 11,4 milioni.
Quinquennale a 5 netti per Kessie sono 45 milioni.

11,4 e 45 non sono la stessa cosa.
Io tra l’altro ne proponevo 35-36 per Kessie, mica due spicci.

Cké anche la considerazione del giocatore senza contratto.

Mi spiego.

Se dai 5 netti quest anno a Kessie, lui nei prossimi 5 anni prende 25 milioni netti.

Se rifiuta e aspetta l’anno prossimo tenendosi soli 2 milioni per quest anno, per portare a casa 25 milioni in 5 anni poi deve firmare per 6 netti.

Ergo, ci sta chiedendo l’equivalente di 6 netti. Ribadisco. Per me sono troppi. Giusto andare sui 3,5 piú bonus o poco oltre.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348744 ha scritto:


> e io la giudico una c..ata colossale al pari di manza a gennaio.
> 
> PS:ancora con ste robe di ibra sano da scudetto... bah... ma l avete visto giocare ultimamente?



Ibra nello spogliatoio vale la metà dell ingaggio che prende...
3/4 della squadra si è trasformata dal suo arrivo.
Lo paghi per le 15 partite (con 10goal) e per lo spogliatoio..
A fine anno gli proporrei un posto in società a fianco di Paolo...
Tanta roba..


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2348770 ha scritto:


> Inspiegabile questa fretta! Ma aspettate perdio!
> Ci presentiamo a una nuova, lunghissima, pesantissima stagione di 50+ partite con due vecchi all'attacco?
> 
> E poi perculiamo l'Inter con Vidal e Kolarov (l'Inter ha svoltato in positivo nel momento in cui non hanno più messo piede in campo).
> ...



Anche perché noi ci siamo dimenticati, ma vanno riscattati Tomori e Tonali. Poi esterno destro, centrocampista (o riscatti Meité o un prezzo equivalente). Vediamo, ma non so se già cosi in molte squadre spenderanno più di noi a parte i soliti noti. In Italia quasi sicuramente nessuno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2021)

ILMAGO;2348734 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, le partite non sono tutte uguali. Giocare con lo sparta praga o Rio Ave con riserve dichiarate come Gabbia, Hauge e Kalulu, Daniel Maldini, non equivale a giocare in champions contro il real madrid con i titolatissimi con una carica di adrenalina della stampa e dell'ambiente di tutt'altro livello.
> La stagione sarà MOLTO più stressante, zero dubbi. E gli acciacchi dei vari Ibra, Kjaer, ecc.. purtroppo aumenteranno.



Sono 20 partite in meno e partite come Lille, UTD dello scorso anno non erano passeggiate.
L&#8217;impegnò fisico é enormemente ridotto. Hai tante settimane in cui non hai partite infrasettimanali, quest anno quasi zero, hai una stagione lunga 8 mesi e non 10.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2348724 ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti, c'era da aspettarselo che sarebbero andati al risparmio. Il colpo grosso in attacco lo faremo nel 2022. Ora però pretendo qualcosa di veramente grosso sulla trequarti e sulla destra.


Ilicic e Adli  
Non so, mi sa che faremo il solito mercato col freno a mano tirato, se arriva qualcosa di decente sarà solo in prestito. Al momento tutti i nomi che circolano non mi stuzzicano, non me ne piace davvero neanche uno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348744 ha scritto:


> e io la giudico una c..ata colossale al pari di manza a gennaio.
> 
> PS:ancora con ste robe di ibra sano da scudetto... bah... ma l avete visto giocare ultimamente?



Non sostengo che la scelta sia quella giusta.
Prendo atto della scelta della societá.
Prendersela perché arriva Giraud invece di Vlahovic non ha senso, perché una volta fatta la scelta di Ibra centravanti titolare, Giraud é un sostituto naturale.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348778 ha scritto:


> Quelli di Kessie erano 5.
> 
> Infatti dicevo Kessie 3,5 piú bonus per arrivare a 4,2-4,3.
> 
> ...



Ok 11 non sono 45, ma 2 anni non sono 5 e giroud non è kessie.
kessie è il perno della squadra, giroud è un giocatore di dubbia utilità.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348768 ha scritto:


> ma dove belotti segnerebbe di più?
> sono 2 giocatori diversi ed anche il costo sarebbe diverso. poi giroud ha fatto una carriera da subentrante, belotti non so se amerebbe il ruolo.



Anche considerando i rigori i numeri mi sembrano nettamente diversi.

Inoltre, a parte i gol, Belotti in un'annata schifosa registra 7 assist/35 partite (Giroud 0 assist in 17 partite)


Poi non dimentichiamo che i gol li ha fatti giocando nel Torino.
Si sta dicendo che Giroud andrebbe bene con gli acquisti giusti che possano servire assist; nel Torino Belotti su quali grandi assist-man ha potuto contare?

Per me è palesissimo che si tratterebbe del classico trasferimento che fa il giocatore a fine carriera, che chiude in una squadra minore (perché oggi il Chelsea è avanti al Milan). 
Il classico ingaggio per svernare gli ultimi anni. Possibilmente non dovevamo essere noi a regalare soldi.


----------



## bmb (27 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2348791 ha scritto:


> Ilicic e Adli
> Non so, mi sa che faremo il solito mercato col freno a mano tirato, se arriva qualcosa di decente sarà solo in prestito. Al momento tutti i nomi che circolano non mi stuzzicano, non me ne piace davvero neanche uno.



Come sempre arriveranno nomi che non sono mai stati fatti.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348792 ha scritto:


> Non sostengo che la scelta sia quella giusta.
> Prendo atto della scelta della societá.
> Prendersela perché arriva Giraud invece di Vlahovic non ha senso, perché una volta fatta la scelta di Ibra centravanti titolare, Giraud é un sostituto naturale.



Ma come fai a considerare giroud il sostituto naturale di Ibra.
Dici giustamente, ormai la scelta Ibra è fatta ed amen, ma se ho Ibra, il suo sostituto naturale è per me un giocatore medio/giovane che dia AMPIE garanzie di integrità e tenuta fisica.
Per me un sostituto può essere scamacca, se non ti fidi di un giovane come scamacca, vai su Belotti, non certo su giroud, non certo su un 35enne


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2021)

babsodiolinter;2348781 ha scritto:


> Ibra nello spogliatoio vale la metà dell ingaggio che prende...
> 3/4 della squadra si è trasformata dal suo arrivo.
> Lo paghi per le 15 partite (con 10goal) e per lo spogliatoio..
> A fine anno gli proporrei un posto in società a fianco di Paolo...
> Tanta roba..



ma per piacere basta con ste robe da walt disney... ibra vale se sta bene ed è in campo, altrimenti vale zero e lo abbiam visto nel giorone di ritorno.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Preferivo che arrivasse belotti o un altro su cui costruire un progetto, non uno a fine carriera , tra 1 anno saremo ancora punto a capo. Ma giroud è un grande professionista, ottimo piede, sa fr reparto da solo e se lo si fa giocare 15 goal a stagione li fa. Andate a vedere i suoi numeri, negli ultimi 2 anni ha segnato poco semplicemente perchè ha giocato 10 partite in croce


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348784 ha scritto:


> Sono 20 partite in meno e partite come Lille, UTD dello scorso anno non erano passeggiate.
> L&#8217;impegnò fisico é enormemente ridotto. Hai tante settimane in cui non hai partite infrasettimanali, quest anno quasi zero, hai una stagione lunga 8 mesi e non 10.



Questo è vero


----------



## Giofa (27 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348778 ha scritto:


> Quelli di Kessie erano 5.
> 
> Infatti dicevo Kessie 3,5 piú bonus per arrivare a 4,2-4,3.
> 
> ...



Ok ma in tutto questo bisogna tener conto anche del valore del giocatore e dell’età se no classifichiamo tutti i giocatori uguali. Per me Giroud non vale quei soldi e penso che per battere la concorrenza del Lens 2 milioni sarebbero sufficienti. A quel punto potresti considerarlo la terza punta di lusso e cercare un altro bomber (Leao e Rebic per me sono ali sinistre e stop)


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Maggio 2021)

negli ultimi 4 anni non ha mai fatto manco 1000 minuti in campionato, ci credo che guardate i numeri dei goal e vi scandalizzate.. quando ha giocato da titolare, vedasi anni all'arsenal, è sempre andato sui 15 goal circa


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2348796 ha scritto:


> Anche considerando i rigori i numeri mi sembrano nettamente diversi.
> 
> Inoltre, a parte i gol, Belotti in un'annata schifosa registra 7 assist/35 partite (Giroud 0 assist in 17 partite)
> 
> ...



tagliando la testa al toro e poi ognuno giustamente la pensa come vuole, io ho risposto al numero di gol e i dati di tutte le competizioni in carriera sono:

belotti 27636 minuti 150 gol 33 assist. 1 gol ogni 184'
giroud 35348 minuti 221 gol 81 assist. 1 gol ogni 159'

belotti 11 gol in nazionale giroud 44. 

questi sono i numeri e belotti penso abbia parecchi rigori in più. che belotti sia un cecchino solo qua dentro e non so il perchè sinceramente. fa fatica a stoppare il pallone e adesso sembra diventato maradona.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348784 ha scritto:


> Sono 20 partite in meno e partite come Lille, UTD dello scorso anno non erano passeggiate.
> L&#8217;impegnò fisico é enormemente ridotto. Hai tante settimane in cui non hai partite infrasettimanali, quest anno quasi zero, hai una stagione lunga 8 mesi e non 10.



i turni di riposo saranno quasi uguali. non puoi fare la conta da luglio a luglio. 
ma la CL porterà via di più. sarà un massacro giocare in CL con ibra.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348800 ha scritto:


> ma per piacere basta con ste robe da walt disney... ibra vale se sta bene ed è in campo, altrimenti vale zero e lo abbiam visto nel giorone di ritorno.



In una squadra under 23 ibra non ha nessun peso nell'ambiente..
Ok.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348809 ha scritto:


> tagliando la testa al toro e poi ognuno giustamente la pensa come vuole, io ho risposto al numero di gol e i dati di tutte le competizioni in carriera sono:
> 
> belotti 27636 minuti 150 gol 33 assist. 1 gol ogni 184'
> giroud 35348 minuti 221 gol 81 assist. 1 gol ogni 159'
> ...



Questi sono i numeri di tutta la carriera di Giroud, anche quando aveva 27 anni.
Io guardo le ultime stagioni, se non addirittura l'ultimissima. Io per dirti mi tengo a distanza pure da Aguero.

Se prendiamo i numeri di Aguero, Belotti è un ragazzino da calcetto infrasettimanale.

Il numero di gol in carriera da solo è un dato misero. E la dimostrazione è Mandzukic, che pure ha segnato centinaia di gol, pensati e nei migliori club.

Per me è un acquisto stile Kolarov e stile Vidal.

La Juventus ha salvato la stagione e il futuro con il solo Chiesa.

Con i Giroud e gli Ilicic fai nulla. Dai una mano alla concorrenza a liberarsi degli scarti.

Belotti era un discreto compromesso


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Maggio 2021)

Ma anche no giroud


----------



## sampapot (27 Maggio 2021)

urca!! 17 pagine di commenti!!! ingaggio un pò alto secondo il mio parere...ha giocato metà campionato segnando 4 reti...ci vorrebbe anche Belotti per onorare al meglio la Champions


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2021)

Giofa;2348804 ha scritto:


> Ok ma in tutto questo bisogna tener conto anche del valore del giocatore e dell&#8217;età se no classifichiamo tutti i giocatori uguali. Per me Giroud non vale quei soldi e penso che per battere la concorrenza del Lens 2 milioni sarebbero sufficienti. A quel punto potresti considerarlo la terza punta di lusso e cercare un altro bomber (Leao e Rebic per me sono ali sinistre e stop)



Tu parti dal supposto che Giraud sia scarso.
Tant&#8217;é che da svincolato gli daresti meno di 3 lordi.

Ma se parti dal presupposto che é uno che ha fatto 50 gol con la Francia che é 3 anni che segna un gol ogni 130&#8217;, che spesso segna e gioca bene le partite decisive, che ha vinto premier, campionato del mondo, coppe europee, che non ha mai avuto gravi infortuni..
Vedi che la,quotazione é corretta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348811 ha scritto:


> i turni di riposo saranno quasi uguali. non puoi fare la conta da luglio a luglio.
> ma la CL porterà via di più. sarà un massacro giocare in CL con ibra.



Invece é proprio il fatto che la stagione é in pratica iniziata a fine giugno, senza poter rifare la preparazione, arrivando di fatto a settembre con giá 25 partite nelle gambe che ha reso la stagione pesantissima.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2348817 ha scritto:


> Questi sono i numeri di tutta la carriera di Giroud, anche quando aveva 27 anni.
> Io guardo le ultime stagioni, se non addirittura l'ultimissima. Io per dirti mi tengo a distanza pure da Aguero.
> 
> Se prendiamo i numeri di Aguero, Belotti è un ragazzino da calcetto infrasettimanale.
> ...



Allucinante come non si voglia quantomeno essere logici. Totalmente d'accordo con te.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2348791 ha scritto:


> Ilicic e Adli
> Non so, mi sa che faremo il solito mercato col freno a mano tirato, se arriva qualcosa di decente sarà solo in prestito. Al momento tutti i nomi che circolano non mi stuzzicano, non me ne piace davvero neanche uno.



Tristemente d'accordo.

Mi pare che il nostro miglior Acquisto sarà Maignan il che è tutto dire.

Che schifo.. E dire che si potrebbe vincere davvero il campionato per come si stanno mettendo le cose.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Non sono contento, che palle


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2348847 ha scritto:


> Tristemente d'accordo.
> 
> Mi pare che il nostro miglior Acquisto sarà Maignan il che è tutto dire.
> 
> Che schifo.. E dire che si potrebbe vincere davvero il campionato per come si stanno mettendo le cose.



Ovviamente non sarà così, abbiate fede in Paolo


----------



## Walker (27 Maggio 2021)

Madonna santa certo che essere ancora a fine maggio, con un secondo posto appena conquistato e relativa qualificazione alla CL, aprire il forum e leggere i post dei soliti noti che definire pessimistici è un eufemismo induce automaticamente a fare come Renato Pozzetto in quel film, nel quale la mano scivolava in basso a "toccarsi per scaramanzia"...
E godersi almeno un po' una bella conclusione di questo campionato appena finito no? Che bisogno c'è mi chiedo di iniziare già con i De Profundis adesso?
Va bene che ognuno di noi ha il suo carattere, ma a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Ambrole (27 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348836 ha scritto:


> Invece é proprio il fatto che la stagione é in pratica iniziata a fine giugno, senza poter rifare la preparazione, arrivando di fatto a settembre con giá 25 partite nelle gambe che ha reso la stagione pesantissima.



Quest' anno ci sono gli europei e coppa Africa, sarà altrettanto devastante


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Mi sembra chiaro che con l'arrivo di Giroud il grande centravanti ce lo possiamo scordare.
A me il francese non fa impazzire però gli allenatori lo hanno sempre stimato e questa è storia...

A questo punto voglio sperare che arrivino una grande ala destra con gol e assist e uno che rimpiazzi calha.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2021)

Ambrole;2348866 ha scritto:


> Quest' anno ci sono gli europei e coppa Africa, sarà altrettanto devastante



Stiamo parlando per Ibrahimovic e Giraud.

Nessuno dei due fa la coppa d&#8217;Africa e solo Giroud fa gli Europei, ma giocherá pochissimo e quel poco gli fa bene visto che negli ultimi 3 mesi ha giocato pochissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2348817 ha scritto:


> Questi sono i numeri di tutta la carriera di Giroud, anche quando aveva 27 anni.
> Io guardo le ultime stagioni, se non addirittura l'ultimissima. Io per dirti mi tengo a distanza pure da Aguero.
> 
> Se prendiamo i numeri di Aguero, Belotti è un ragazzino da calcetto infrasettimanale.
> ...



ma certo, infatti io non voglio esaltare giroud ma solo far presente che belotti segna addirittura meno. 
ma questo solo perchè certa gente ne parla come una macchina da guerra...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348836 ha scritto:


> Invece é proprio il fatto che la stagione é in pratica iniziata a fine giugno, senza poter rifare la preparazione, arrivando di fatto a settembre con giá 25 partite nelle gambe che ha reso la stagione pesantissima.



allora non nego che il fatto della sosta corta è stato pesante, ma per uno di 41 anni che vuole pure la nazionale per me sarà un massacro lo stesso perchè da agosto a maggio di pause non ne avrà comunque.


----------



## Giofa (27 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2348835 ha scritto:


> Tu parti dal supposto che Giraud sia scarso.
> Tant’é che da svincolato gli daresti meno di 3 lordi.
> 
> Ma se parti dal presupposto che é uno che ha fatto 50 gol con la Francia che é 3 anni che segna un gol ogni 130’, che spesso segna e gioca bene le partite decisive, che ha vinto premier, campionato del mondo, coppe europee, che non ha mai avuto gravi infortuni..
> Vedi che la,quotazione é corretta



Vero il giocatore non mi piace ma vale un po’ lo stesso discorso per il rinnovo di Ibra. Penso alla legge della domanda e offerta. Se Giroud è cercato (e mi baso ovviamente solo sulla notizia del post) da squadre di medio basso livello e Ibra a che ne sappiamo da nessuno è corretto riconoscergli quegli stipendi? A mio avviso no e credo che se si fosse limato su entrambi si sarebbe potuto inserire una terza punta in rotazione lasciando Leao a fare solo il vice Rebic


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



La mia idea riguardo al centravanti l'ho ripetuta tante volte, inutile farlo di nuovo. In giro vedo pochissimi centravanti giovani di valore e i pochi che ci sono costano un'enormità, proprio perchè si contano sulle dita di una mano (basta scorrere le classifiche marcatori degli ultimi tre anni nei principali campionati europei per farsi un'idea), per cui alla fine ritengo razionale andare su uno come Giroud, in attesa magari che emerga il profilo giusto sul quale investire.

Giroud è un campione, di grande affidabilità ed esperienza. E' un lottatore, umile come pochi, un leader silenzioso e trascinante.
In area di rigore è fortissimo, inutile dirlo, e lavora tanto per la squadra. Porta chiaramente un valore enorme in squadra, essendo ancora integro.

Se accetta un ruolo subalterno rispetto ad Ibra, è un bel acquisto. Tra l'altro ha ancora alcuni anni buoni davanti a se secondo me. Non tanti, chiaro, ma non è uno finito.

Se poi sembra che possa accettare lo stipendio di Marione in pratica... è un bel salto rispetto al cadavere del croato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Ma era libero a zero? Nel caso l'investimento sarà di 11-12 milioni lordi in due anni..per un giocatore così ci può anche stare..vorrei solo capire fisicamente come è messo però..
Serve anche altro comunque davanti..


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2348889 ha scritto:


> ma certo, infatti io non voglio esaltare giroud ma solo far presente che belotti segna addirittura meno.
> ma questo solo perchè certa gente ne parla come una macchina da guerra...



No per carità mica svoltiamo con Belotti. Avrei pure il timore che floppi. E' che poi penso che pure nel flop qualche assist e qualche golletto li porterebbe a casa. 8 gol li ha fatti pure Lapadula in mezzo ai brocchi.
E comunque non metto in dubbio che mandandolo in campo Belotti la birra che c'ha in corpo la scaricherebbe tutta


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Maggio 2021)

princeps;2348511 ha scritto:


> A chi scrive che arriverà un titolare, secondo voi teniamo due punte da 11/12 milioni netti in panchina?



non bisogna guardare solo lo stipendo.. i p0 non hanno amortamento e i due sono a 0


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2348902 ha scritto:


> La mia idea riguardo al centravanti l'ho ripetuta tante volte, inutile farlo di nuovo. In giro vedo pochissimi centravanti giovani di valore e i pochi che ci sono costano un'enormità, proprio perchè si contano sulle dita di una mano (basta scorrere le classifiche marcatori degli ultimi tre anni nei principali campionati europei per farsi un'idea), per cui alla fine ritengo razionale andare su uno come Giroud, in attesa magari che emerga il profilo giusto sul quale investire.
> 
> Giroud è un campione, di grande affidabilità ed esperienza. E' un lottatore, umile come pochi, un leader silenzioso e trascinante.
> In area di rigore è fortissimo, inutile dirlo, e lavora tanto per la squadra. Porta chiaramente un valore enorme in squadra, essendo ancora integro.
> ...



ah per fortuna non sono l'unico a vedere che tra i 2 ci sono tipo 3 categorie (nel ruolo di centravanti) non solo attualmente ma proprio in carriera.


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2348902 ha scritto:


> La mia idea riguardo al centravanti l'ho ripetuta tante volte, inutile farlo di nuovo. In giro vedo pochissimi centravanti giovani di valore e i pochi che ci sono costano un'enormità, proprio perchè si contano sulle dita di una mano (basta scorrere le classifiche marcatori degli ultimi tre anni nei principali campionati europei per farsi un'idea), per cui alla fine ritengo razionale andare su uno come Giroud, in attesa magari che emerga il profilo giusto sul quale investire.
> 
> Giroud è un campione, di grande affidabilità ed esperienza. E' un lottatore, umile come pochi, un leader silenzioso e trascinante.
> In area di rigore è fortissimo, inutile dirlo, e lavora tanto per la squadra. Porta chiaramente un valore enorme in squadra, essendo ancora integro.
> ...



A me quello che lascia perplesso è il presentarsi ad inizio stagione con un attaccante di 40 anni e uno di 35. Ibra sai già che ti salta la metà delle partite, Giroud sembrerebbe integro è vero, ma a 35 anni nel caso si infortunasse quanto ci metterebbe a recuperare? Ed è in grado di stare dietro ai ritmi della champions e della serie A con continuità (al Chelsea giocava pochissimo, quindi non fa molto testo, un conto è giocare ad alti ritmi ogni 2/3 settimane un conto è farlo ogni settimana)?
Inoltre considerando le pretendenti e l'età 4 milioni netti mi sembrano un esagerazione. A 2,5/3 sarebbe andato bene, ma a 4 no.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349037 ha scritto:


> A me quello che lascia perplesso è il presentarsi ad inizio stagione con un attaccante di 40 anni e uno di 35. Ibra sai già che ti salta la metà delle partite, Giroud sembrerebbe integro è vero, ma a 35 anni nel caso si infortunasse quanto ci metterebbe a recuperare? Ed è in grado di stare dietro ai ritmi della champions e della serie A con continuità (al Chelsea giocava pochissimo, quindi non fa molto testo, un conto è giocare ad alti ritmi ogni 2/3 settimane un conto è farlo ogni settimana)?
> Inoltre considerando le pretendenti e l'età 4 milioni netti mi sembrano un esagerazione. A 2,5/3 sarebbe andato bene, ma a 4 no.



Certo, lascia perplessi un po' tutti.

Io vorrei un centravanti giovane sul quale investire, pero bisogna anche notare che in giro ce ne sono pochissimi e costano cifre abnormi.

Se bisogna andare su un attaccante vecchio ed esperto, per me Giroud è il migliore. Non soltanto per le qualità ma anche e soprattutto per il carattere da leader e lo spessore umano.

4 milioni netti sono tanti, non dimenticare che parliamo del centravanti campione del mondo in carica eh...


----------



## luigi61 (27 Maggio 2021)

20 pagine x parlare di un 34 enne a fine carriera che non sposta una virgola......povero Milan


----------



## kYMERA (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349037 ha scritto:


> A me quello che lascia perplesso è il presentarsi ad inizio stagione con un attaccante di 40 anni e uno di 35. Ibra sai già che ti salta la metà delle partite, Giroud sembrerebbe integro è vero, ma a 35 anni nel caso si infortunasse quanto ci metterebbe a recuperare? Ed è in grado di stare dietro ai ritmi della champions e della serie A con continuità (al Chelsea giocava pochissimo, quindi non fa molto testo, un conto è giocare ad alti ritmi ogni 2/3 settimane un conto è farlo ogni settimana)?
> Inoltre considerando le pretendenti e l'età 4 milioni netti mi sembrano un esagerazione. A 2,5/3 sarebbe andato bene, ma a 4 no.



Beh fermo un attimo, non è che ci presentiamo solo con loro due. Abbiamo anche Rebic e Leao.


----------



## darden (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349037 ha scritto:


> A me quello che lascia perplesso è il presentarsi ad inizio stagione con un attaccante di 40 anni e uno di 35. Ibra sai già che ti salta la metà delle partite, Giroud sembrerebbe integro è vero, ma a 35 anni nel caso si infortunasse quanto ci metterebbe a recuperare? Ed è in grado di stare dietro ai ritmi della champions e della serie A con continuità (al Chelsea giocava pochissimo, quindi non fa molto testo, un conto è giocare ad alti ritmi ogni 2/3 settimane un conto è farlo ogni settimana)?
> Inoltre considerando le pretendenti e l'età 4 milioni netti mi sembrano un esagerazione. A 2,5/3 sarebbe andato bene, ma a 4 no.





willcoyote85;2349034 ha scritto:


> ah per fortuna non sono l'unico a vedere che tra i 2 ci sono tipo 3 categorie (nel ruolo di centravanti) non solo attualmente ma proprio in carriera.



Occhio che stiamo paragonando 2 mondi completamente diversi, Giroud in Premier League non può essere titolare e non può fare più la differenza. Ma la serie A è molto diversa un Giroud contro la difesa di un Genoa ci può stare tranquillamente. Aggiungo tra l'altro che ci serve esperienza nelle coppe, prendi un giovane e rischi che in una partita di CL se la faccia sotto. 

Inoltre comunque parliamo di un giocatore che anche se ha 34 anni (a settembre 35) ha giocato 1400 minuti e fatto 16 Goal tra club e nazionale, rispetto ad un Marione è un upgrade c'è poco da dire

Poi ovvio tutti vorrebbero un campione giovane, ma è la cosa prioritaria? A me preoccupa più Ala DX ed i CC per sostituire chi andrà in coppa d'Africa..


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349055 ha scritto:


> Beh fermo un attimo, non è che ci presentiamo solo con loro due. Abbiamo anche Rebic e Leao.



Che hanno dimostrato come che da punta non possono giocare. Poi se prendono lui per avere il budget per comprare un grande trequartista ed un'ala destra che ti salti l'uomo, da alternare con Saele in base alla partita, mi va anche bene. Però ci vogliono investimenti di spessore negli altri reparti, Pioli l'ha detto chiaramente dopo l'Atalanta, serve gente che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità numerica.


----------



## Baba (27 Maggio 2021)

Continuo ad aggiornare nella speranza di trovare smentite. Ancora niente....


----------



## sottoli (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349060 ha scritto:


> Che hanno dimostrato come che da punta non possono giocare. Poi se prendono lui per avere il budget per comprare un grande trequartista ed un'ala destra che ti salti l'uomo, da alternare con Saele in base alla partita, mi va anche bene. Però ci vogliono investimenti di spessore negli altri reparti, Pioli l'ha detto chiaramente dopo l'Atalanta, serve gente che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità numerica.



this
accetto un giraud, che nella rosa ci sta alla grande secondo me, ma se non si prende almeno uno forte davvero, uno cavolo, sulla trequarti, e un buon laterale, li pretendo....se dopo giraud arriva ilicic mi inalbero


----------



## kYMERA (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349060 ha scritto:


> Che hanno dimostrato come che da punta non possono giocare. Poi se prendono lui per avere il budget per comprare un grande trequartista ed un'ala destra che ti salti l'uomo, da alternare con Saele in base alla partita, mi va anche bene. Però ci vogliono investimenti di spessore negli altri reparti, Pioli l'ha detto chiaramente dopo l'Atalanta, serve gente che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità numerica.



La Juventus ha preso CR7 con gli stessi anni, pagando stipendi immensi e cartellino che non ti dico. Eppure nessuno dice niente, i suoi gol li fa e non mi pare che fisicamente sia un mostro.
Se è integro non vedo perchè Giroud dovrebbe far male... Il problema di Mandzukic è stata la sua tenuta fisica, ma non è mai stato uno tosto fisicamente e in più veniva da un lungo periodo di inattività. 
I presupposti qui mi sembrano diversi e sinceramente non si può neanche sperare di spendere milioni e milioni per comprare mega punta, mega esterno, mega trequartista ecc.
Perchè non so se vi rendete conto, ma a spanne penso che dovremmo sostituire/integrare la rosa con almeno 7-8 pedine.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Maggio 2021)

Baba;2349066 ha scritto:


> Continuo ad aggiornare nella speranza di trovare smentite. Ancora niente....



Non è ufficiale,possiamo ancora sperare in un rilancio del Fenerbahce !


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione


Ha solo 1 anno in più di Benzema che nel Real le gioca quasi tutte, lo stesso Lewa non è molto più giovane. Per fortuna non sono tutti catorci marci come Mandzukic.


----------



## nybreath (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349093 ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha preso CR7 con gli stessi anni, pagando stipendi immensi e cartellino che non ti dico. Eppure nessuno dice niente, i suoi gol li fa e non mi pare che fisicamente sia un mostro.



Perche giroud non ha niente a che vedere con CR7, se mi dicessero che viene messi mica direi che é un problema per i 34 anni, con tutto che é calante etcetc. E mi pare anche un po strano dire che CR7 non é fisicamente un mostro, probabilmente uno degli atleti piu costanti e seri negli allenamenti.


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349093 ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha preso CR7 con gli stessi anni, pagando stipendi immensi e cartellino che non ti dico. Eppure nessuno dice niente, i suoi gol li fa e non mi pare che fisicamente sia un mostro.
> Se è integro non vedo perchè Giroud dovrebbe far male... Il problema di Mandzukic è stata la sua tenuta fisica, ma non è mai stato uno tosto fisicamente e in più veniva da un lungo periodo di inattività.
> I presupposti qui mi sembrano diversi e sinceramente non si può neanche sperare di spendere milioni e milioni per comprare mega punta, mega esterno, mega trequartista ecc.
> Perchè non so se vi rendete conto, ma a spanne penso che dovremmo sostituire/integrare la rosa con almeno 7-8 pedine.



Vabbè dai non puoi paragonare Giroud con Cristiano Ronaldo (che tra l'altro si è rivelato un investimento pessimo). Comunque io ho detto che se prendono lui per poi prendere giocatori che fanno la differenza sulla trequarti perchè il budget è quello che è mi sta bene. Però appunto poi vanno fatti i veri investimenti negli altri ruoli.
Non è una critica alla società.


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349093 ha scritto:


> La Juventus ha preso CR7 con gli stessi anni, pagando stipendi immensi e cartellino che non ti dico. Eppure nessuno dice niente, i suoi gol li fa e non mi pare che fisicamente sia un mostro.
> Se è integro non vedo perchè Giroud dovrebbe far male... Il problema di Mandzukic è stata la sua tenuta fisica, ma non è mai stato uno tosto fisicamente e in più veniva da un lungo periodo di inattività.
> I presupposti qui mi sembrano diversi e sinceramente non si può neanche sperare di spendere milioni e milioni per comprare mega punta, mega esterno, mega trequartista ecc.
> Perchè non so se vi rendete conto, ma a spanne penso che dovremmo sostituire/integrare la rosa con almeno 7-8 pedine.



Cr7 ha più gol da solo di Ibra, Leao e Rebic messi insieme... Che paragone è?


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349060 ha scritto:


> Che hanno dimostrato come che da punta non possono giocare. Poi se prendono lui per avere il budget per comprare un grande trequartista ed un'ala destra che ti salti l'uomo, da alternare con Saele in base alla partita, mi va anche bene. Però ci vogliono investimenti di spessore negli altri reparti, Pioli l'ha detto chiaramente dopo l'Atalanta, serve gente che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità numerica.



Infatti. Due giocatori offensivi di livello servono.

Che siano punte, esterni o trequartisti lo deciderà la società. Ma davanti serve un cambio di marcia.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Maggio 2021)

nybreath;2349103 ha scritto:


> Perche giroud non ha niente a che vedere con CR7, se mi dicessero che viene messi mica direi che é un problema per i 34 anni, con tutto che é calante etcetc. E mi pare anche un po strano dire che CR7 non é fisicamente un mostro, probabilmente uno degli atleti piu costanti e seri negli allenamenti.





mark;2349108 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai non puoi paragonare Giroud con Cristiano Ronaldo (che tra l'altro si è rivelato un investimento pessimo). Comunque io ho detto che se prendono lui per poi prendere giocatori che fanno la differenza sulla trequarti perchè il budget è quello che è mi sta bene. Però appunto poi vanno fatti i veri investimenti negli altri ruoli.
> Non è una critica alla società.





Solo;2349112 ha scritto:


> Cr7 ha più gol da solo di Ibra, Leao e Rebic messi insieme... Che paragone è?



No ragazzi ma scusatemi, avete visto una partita di CR7 alla Juventus o no?
Perchè secondo me non ne vedete una da un po'. Perennemente fermo sulla sinistra della trequarti, dove riceve un pallone e fa i suoi dribbling fini a se stesso.
CR7 ha fatto più gol, perfetto con quanti rigori? Tutti quelli della Juventus li tira di fatto lui. E' semplicemente INTEGRO nel senso che non si rompe mai, ma non è atleticamente un giocatore come lo era un tempo. Se IBRAHIMOVIC fosse INTEGRO a 40 anni quest'anno avrebbe fatto più gol di CR7, basta guardare la media reti.

Ibrahimovic ha avuto tanti infortuni pesanti in carriera, CR7 no. Il ragionamento che voleva fare è che non è solo l'età, che è sicuramente un fattore, che incide sull'integrità del giocatore, ma tante altre cose.

Altrimenti posso rilanciarvi nuovamente dicendovi che Zaniolo ha 20 e rotti anni e si è già ******* 2 anni di carriera con infortuni gravissimi.


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349122 ha scritto:


> No ragazzi ma scusatemi, avete visto una partita di CR7 alla Juventus o no?
> Perchè secondo me non ne vedete una da un po'. Perennemente fermo sulla sinistra della trequarti, dove riceve un pallone e fa i suoi dribbling fini a se stesso.
> CR7 ha fatto più gol, perfetto con quanti rigori? Tutti quelli della Juventus li tira di fatto lui. E' semplicemente INTEGRO nel senso che non si rompe mai, ma non è atleticamente un giocatore come lo era un tempo. Se IBRAHIMOVIC fosse INTEGRO a 40 anni quest'anno avrebbe fatto più gol di CR7, basta guardare la media reti.
> 
> ...



Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa allora. Se Cristiano Ronaldo è stato un investimento pessimo, a maggior ragione Giroud che non è certo al suo livello. Poi a Giroud, ovviamente, non si chiede di fare il Cristiano Ronaldo.
Fortunatamente Giroud sembra integro fisicamente, ma questo non toglie che a 35 anni un infortunio di lieve entità può protrarsi molto di più che a 25 o 30 anni.


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349122 ha scritto:


> No ragazzi ma scusatemi, avete visto una partita di CR7 alla Juventus o no?
> Perchè secondo me non ne vedete una da un po'. Perennemente fermo sulla sinistra della trequarti, dove riceve un pallone e fa i suoi dribbling fini a se stesso.
> CR7 ha fatto più gol, perfetto con quanti rigori? Tutti quelli della Juventus li tira di fatto lui. E' semplicemente INTEGRO nel senso che non si rompe mai, ma non è atleticamente un giocatore come lo era un tempo. Se IBRAHIMOVIC fosse INTEGRO a 40 anni quest'anno avrebbe fatto più gol di CR7, basta guardare la media reti.
> 
> ...



E quindi?

Se la realtà dice che CR7 è integro e Ibra non lo è bisogna accettare la realtà, non inventarsi scenari ipotetici...

Quest'anno senza Ibra con Leao e Rebic nel girone di ritorno abbiamo avuto un ritmo da EL.

La domanda è: in un campionato completo con Giroud/Leao/Rebic più il jolly Ibra abbiamo abbastanza gol per arrivare in CL?

Per dire, Milan Cagliari con Giroud titolare sarebbe finita diversamente?

Secondo me no. Per cui davanti servono altri interventi.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Maggio 2021)

mark;2349125 ha scritto:


> Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa allora. Se Cristiano Ronaldo è stato un investimento pessimo, a maggior ragione Giroud che non è certo al suo livello. Poi a Giroud, ovviamente, non si chiede di fare il Cristiano Ronaldo.
> Fortunatamente Giroud sembra integro fisicamente, ma questo non toglie che a 35 anni un infortunio di lieve entità può protrarsi molto di più che a 25 o 30 anni.



Si ma non mi sembra che se dovesse venire, arriverebbe come la colonna portante dei prossimi 10 anni dell'attacco del Milan. E' evidente che il Milan deve puntellare i vari ruoli man mano comprando un giocatore forte l'anno o magari due se si riesce e con il passare del tempo e maggiore (si spera) permanenza in Champions migliorare sempre di più l'organico.

Giroud ricoprirebbe un ruolo, temporaneamente e credo per al massimo 1-2 anni, per un ruolo non di movimento in cui la cosa più importante è essere integri fisicamente. Quanti gol ha fatto Toni in Italia all'età che aveva? Perchè eventualmente Giroud non potrebbe essere utile?


Solo;2349128 ha scritto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Se la realtà dice che CR7 è integro e Ibra non lo è bisogna accettare la realtà, non inventarsi scenari ipotetici...
> 
> ...



E chi ha detto che non accetto il fatto che Ibrahimovic non sia integro? Stiamo parlando di Giroud no? Il confronto era semplicemente per far capire che non è che CR7 è un fenomeno (visto che mi avete citato il mega fisico atletico e le decine di gol fatti) e Ibrahimovic no. Semplicemente non sono integri uguale, ma a livello atletico Cr7 mi sembra quanto di più inutile ci possa essere attualmente in quella squadra.

Non so come sarebbe finita Milan Cagliari, ma non posso sicuramente pensare o immaginare un risultato se ci fosse stato un giocatore che non è neanche del Milan.

Come finisce secondo te una Ligue 1 con il PSG di Mbappè e Neymar?
Finisce che non vincono.


----------



## nybreath (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349122 ha scritto:


> No ragazzi ma scusatemi, avete visto una partita di CR7 alla Juventus o no?
> Perchè secondo me non ne vedete una da un po'. Perennemente fermo sulla sinistra della trequarti, dove riceve un pallone e fa i suoi dribbling fini a se stesso.
> CR7 ha fatto più gol, perfetto con quanti rigori? Tutti quelli della Juventus li tira di fatto lui. E' semplicemente INTEGRO nel senso che non si rompe mai, ma non è atleticamente un giocatore come lo era un tempo. Se IBRAHIMOVIC fosse INTEGRO a 40 anni quest'anno avrebbe fatto più gol di CR7, basta guardare la media reti.
> 
> ...



Si dicono cose simili, ma sono paragoni che secondo me non tengono, nel senso che, se CR7 che é integro, fisicamente un infaticabile dell allenamento, e cmq non rende piu alla sua eta, e cmq é rispetto a giroud una categoria superiore, allora non mi aspetto da giroud quello che ha fatto cr7. Appunto ronaldo é capocannoniere grazie a 8 rigori, che mi devo aspettare da Giroud. Bah per me semplicemente il confronto non tiene perche cr7 cmq rimane forse nella top5 dei migliori attaccanti, giroud é una categoria diversa.

Cmq il mio discorso é diverso, se la mia preoccupazione per Ibra é che si fa 10 partite si e no, é giusto che mi prendo un altro che data l età capace che non riesce a sostituirlo per le altre? Secondo me é una scelta simile a Mandzu e io ero per mandzu un grande sostenitore, ma a posteriori non posso dire che é stato un errore.

Per curiosita volevo vedere whoscore di Giroud, ha record particolari, ha il record unico di una partita 90min senza mai toccare il pallone, e soprattutto ha questo bel record di 566 minuti nel mondiale 2018 senza mai fare un tiro in porta.

Sarò prevenuto perche Giroud non mi é mai piaciuto, ma secondo me non é la scelta giusta.


----------



## sottoli (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349133 ha scritto:


> Si ma non mi sembra che se dovesse venire, arriverebbe come la colonna portante dei prossimi 10 anni dell'attacco del Milan. E' evidente che il Milan deve puntellare i vari ruoli man mano comprando un giocatore forte l'anno o magari due se si riesce e con il passare del tempo e maggiore (si spera) permanenza in Champions migliorare sempre di più l'organico.
> 
> Giroud ricoprirebbe un ruolo, temporaneamente e credo per al massimo 1-2 anni, per un ruolo non di movimento in cui la cosa più importante è essere integri fisicamente. Quanti gol ha fatto Toni in Italia all'età che aveva? Perchè eventualmente Giroud non potrebbe essere utile?
> 
> ...



anche il ruolo conta però
a Ibra - Giraud si chiede di allargare bene le braccia, stoppare o spizzare la palla alta e servire il compagno. Poi essere in mezzo all'area quando arriva un cross...non è tanto diverso dal movimento richiesto ad un difensore centrale quello della prima punta
CR7 già deve partire verso la porta e saltare qualcuno in velocità, perchè spalle alla porta è nullo


----------



## kYMERA (27 Maggio 2021)

nybreath;2349200 ha scritto:


> Si dicono cose simili, ma sono paragoni che secondo me non tengono, nel senso che, se CR7 che é integro, fisicamente un infaticabile dell allenamento, e cmq non rende piu alla sua eta, e cmq é rispetto a giroud una categoria superiore, allora non mi aspetto da giroud quello che ha fatto cr7. Appunto ronaldo é capocannoniere grazie a 8 rigori, che mi devo aspettare da Giroud. Bah per me semplicemente il confronto non tiene perche cr7 cmq rimane forse nella top5 dei migliori attaccanti, giroud é una categoria diversa.
> 
> Cmq il mio discorso é diverso, se la mia preoccupazione per Ibra é che si fa 10 partite si e no, é giusto che mi prendo un altro che data l età capace che non riesce a sostituirlo per le altre? Secondo me é una scelta simile a Mandzu e io ero per mandzu un grande sostenitore, ma a posteriori non posso dire che é stato un errore.
> 
> ...



Ma Giroud è un attaccante d'area, non una seconda punta o un giocatore che ha fatto della tecnica annessa alle accelerazioni il punto forte del proprio gioco.
Inzaghi fino a quanti anni ha giocato? Toni? Klose? 
Ce ne sono migliaia di possibili paragoni di giocatori attaccanti d'area che a un'età hanno reso tantissimo, anche più di quando erano giovani.
Sono ruoli diversi, non mi aspetto che Giroud mi corra 10 km a partita. Mi aspetto che stia li nell'area e che me la butti dentro quando arriva un pallone alto o comunque nel momento in cui sia servito. Non è sicuramente lui a dover fare il lavoro sporco di inseguire gli avversari (cosi come non lo ha fatto Ibra quest'anno).

Poi possiamo anche discutere se è Giroud la persona giusta o meno, io parlo del "profilo" di un giocatore attaccante d'area che SE INTEGRO e a parametro 0, per me può andare benissimo per completare rosa e tamponare un ruolo per cui ha senso investire una cifra cospicua una volta che sono stati coperti gli innumerevoli, vuoti della rosa.

Questo è il punto.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2348817 ha scritto:


> Questi sono i numeri di tutta la carriera di Giroud, anche quando aveva 27 anni.
> Io guardo le ultime stagioni, se non addirittura l'ultimissima. Io per dirti mi tengo a distanza pure da Aguero.
> 
> Se prendiamo i numeri di Aguero, Belotti è un ragazzino da calcetto infrasettimanale.
> ...



esattamente, gli acquisti da fare sono i tomori i chiesa... vero che costano, ma sono quelli che fanno la differenza.
il cimitero degli elefanti non è mai una buona idea, mai.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2348805 ha scritto:


> negli ultimi 4 anni non ha mai fatto manco 1000 minuti in campionato, ci credo che guardate i numeri dei goal e vi scandalizzate.. quando ha giocato da titolare, vedasi anni all'arsenal, è sempre andato sui 15 goal circa



.


----------



## Miro (27 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2348465 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com, il Milan ha raggiunto un accordo di massima con l'entourage di Giroud sulla base di un biennale da circa 4 milioni di euro netti a stagione



Babba bia.
Uno dei centravanti più sgraziati che abbia mai visto. Spero che non venga preso perchè si ritiene sia il "centravanti funzionale" di Kaliniciana memoria. Davanti serve uno che la butti dentro e basta, non gente che fa manovra.


----------



## nybreath (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349213 ha scritto:


> Ma Giroud è un attaccante d'area, non una seconda punta o un giocatore che ha fatto della tecnica annessa alle accelerazioni il punto forte del proprio gioco.
> Inzaghi fino a quanti anni ha giocato? Toni? Klose?
> Ce ne sono migliaia di possibili paragoni di giocatori attaccanti d'area che a un'età hanno reso tantissimo, anche più di quando erano giovani.
> Sono ruoli diversi, non mi aspetto che Giroud mi corra 10 km a partita. Mi aspetto che stia li nell'area e che me la butti dentro quando arriva un pallone alto o comunque nel momento in cui sia servito. Non è sicuramente lui a dover fare il lavoro sporco di inseguire gli avversari (cosi come non lo ha fatto Ibra quest'anno).
> ...



Esatto questo é il punto, a me non piace perché questi giocatori da noi ultimamente hanno sempre fallito. La punta pura da noi funziona male, Inzaghi funzionava, uno perché era di un intelligenza da campione del mondo, e due perche dietro aveva dei campioni che facevano la differenza anche in 10.

A me pare sempre che questi giocatori che stanno davanti e fanno solo quello, da noi, soffrono e non fanno niente, non voglio dire che é un altro kalinic o piatek, sicuramente é piu forte, ma é proprio il tipo di giocatore, il poacher, che a noi non pare funzionare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Maggio 2021)

Miro;2349260 ha scritto:


> Babba bia.
> Uno dei centravanti più sgraziati che abbia mai visto. Spero che non venga preso perchè si ritiene sia il "centravanti funzionale" di Kaliniciana memoria. Davanti serve uno che la butti dentro e basta, non gente che fa manovra.



279 gol fra nazionale e campionato. Finché ha giocato ha segnato. Non sono entusiasta, ma meglio lui di altri. O abbiamo i soldi per fare un acquisto mirato e sicuro, altrimenti una figura così può andare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Maggio 2021)

nybreath;2349311 ha scritto:


> Esatto questo é il punto, a me non piace perché questi giocatori da noi ultimamente hanno sempre fallito. La punta pura da noi funziona male, Inzaghi funzionava, uno perché era di un intelligenza da campione del mondo, e due perche dietro aveva dei campioni che facevano la differenza anche in 10.
> 
> A me pare sempre che questi giocatori che stanno davanti e fanno solo quello, da noi, soffrono e non fanno niente, non voglio dire che é un altro kalinic o piatek, sicuramente é piu forte, ma é proprio il tipo di giocatore, il poacher, che a noi non pare funzionare.



mi sembra faccia lo stesso lavoro di Ibra, che in questa squadra ci sta. 1,91, prende e smista le palle alte, e quando serve la butta dentro.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Maggio 2021)

niente da fare, davanti comanda ibra.Non ne veniamo più fuori


----------



## kYMERA (27 Maggio 2021)

nybreath;2349311 ha scritto:


> Esatto questo é il punto, a me non piace perché questi giocatori da noi ultimamente hanno sempre fallito. La punta pura da noi funziona male, Inzaghi funzionava, uno perché era di un intelligenza da campione del mondo, e due perche dietro aveva dei campioni che facevano la differenza anche in 10.
> 
> A me pare sempre che questi giocatori che stanno davanti e fanno solo quello, da noi, soffrono e non fanno niente, non voglio dire che é un altro kalinic o piatek, sicuramente é piu forte, ma é proprio il tipo di giocatore, il poacher, che a noi non pare funzionare.



Io penso che Piatek quest'anno sarebbe stato molto utile con un buon supporto dietro. Ora oggettivamente, ha fatto anche dei gol pazzeschi quindi evidentemente qualcosa c'era nel giocatore... Poi siamo stati neanche in grado di testarlo su un anno e con una formazione decente, c'è voluto Ibrahimovic che è un campione di altri tempi per sistemare un po' il giro dell'attacco, altrimenti penso che anche un Benzema avrebbe fallito da noi.

Però in alcune partite gente tipo Giroud secondo me può servire, partite come quella contro il Cagliari o la sblocchi su una magia o buttando palloni in area continuamente finchè qualche attaccante rapace la butta dentro.


----------



## Djici (27 Maggio 2021)

Allora sia chiaro che un Giroud in rosa lo vorrei sempre per caratteristiche. Uno forte di testa e sempre un arma tattica importante contro le difese chiuse del campionato italiano.
Ma santo Dio o sei Bierhoff e allora posso pure accettare che sei tecnicamente limitato (perché Bierhoff di testa era monumentale) ma io un centravanti che non sa saltare un uomo ho difficoltà ad accettarlo.
Soprattutto se il suo stipendio e pure alto.
Insomma dovrebbe essere la terza pedina per quel ruolo.
Invece sarà la seconda e non avremo un terzo attaccante perché abbiamo già Rebic e Leao


----------



## Djici (27 Maggio 2021)

Pampu7;2349328 ha scritto:


> niente da fare, davanti comanda ibra.Non ne veniamo più fuori



Davanti comanda Elliott... E chiaramente Maldini non può prendere almeno 7 giocatori con 0 euro da spendere.
In qualche modo si deve arrangiare... Anche se chiaramente a me non fa impazzire Giroud (capace di essere campione del mondo senza segnare nemmeno un gol...).

Vorrei almeno un esterno destro che punta sempre l'uomo come Romain Faivre.

Abbiamo bisogno di gente capace di creare superiorità numerica.
L'ha detto addirittura Pioli.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2021)

Io le opinioni per cui Giroud sarebbe bollito, oppure logoro e sarà sempre rotto, o ancora che non bisognerebbe investire su un attaccante vecchio di quella età le rispetto tutte e mi sembrano anche ragionevoli dal loro punto di vista. Quella che mi sento di contestare fortemente invece è che Giroud sia una scarsone e che non segni. Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Ambrole (27 Maggio 2021)

uolfetto;2349399 ha scritto:


> Io le opinioni per cui Giroud sarebbe bollito, oppure logoro e sarà sempre rotto, o ancora che non bisognerebbe investire su un attaccante vecchio di quella età le rispetto tutte e mi sembrano anche ragionevoli dal loro punto di vista. Quella che mi sento di contestare fortemente invece è che Giroud sia una scarsone e che non segni. Ma stiamo scherzando?



Ma infatti il punto non è che sia scarso o non abbia le giuste caratteristiche, il fatto è che uno di 35 non lo si compra. MAI, nemmeno fosse messi.
Poi obbiettivamente 4 milioni sono tantissimi, ma proprio tantissimi per un ariete.


----------



## nybreath (27 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2349366 ha scritto:


> Io penso che Piatek quest'anno sarebbe stato molto utile con un buon supporto dietro. Ora oggettivamente, ha fatto anche dei gol pazzeschi quindi evidentemente qualcosa c'era nel giocatore... Poi siamo stati neanche in grado di testarlo su un anno e con una formazione decente, c'è voluto Ibrahimovic che è un campione di altri tempi per sistemare un po' il giro dell'attacco, altrimenti penso che anche un Benzema avrebbe fallito da noi.
> 
> Però in alcune partite gente tipo Giroud secondo me può servire, partite come quella contro il Cagliari o la sblocchi su una magia o buttando palloni in area continuamente finchè qualche attaccante rapace la butta dentro.



Vabbeh mi dici che Piatek sarebbe stato utile allora siamo proprio su lunghezza d onda diversa, un giocatore che nella messa classifica ha la sua dimensione, ha fatto 7 gol in Bundesliga (meta stagione) dove A Silva ne ha fatti 28, a sto punto pure ritornare a parlare di A Silva...Ma quanti ne abbiamo avuti di sti giocatori, pura punta, che hanno fallito? E mica potevano essere tutti scarsi, da noi hanno brutte prestazioni, almeno questo é stato, poi ne viene una e fa benissimo non posso saperlo, ma per adesso cosi é stato.


----------

